# Drivelers - R - US



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

................


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2010)

Weez here.


----------



## Benji314 (Jun 8, 2010)

Here I go! Here I go!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice job YaraG!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

where's da smiley


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> where's da smiley


 Perzactly...


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

I step away to go work on  sumfin and ya'll done closed up shop and moved.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 8, 2010)

boo!!!!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

Am I in the right place? I didn't see a smiley!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> where's da smiley





Stand by, fixin` to remedy that.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> View attachment 533635................


 here!you go girl


----------



## pbradley (Jun 8, 2010)

Look @ me! I's a driveler!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Am I in the right place? I didn't see a smiley!





Look again. I`m magic.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Am I in the right place? I didn't see a smiley!



Cut her a little slack....she is just getting the hang of this


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 8, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Look @ me! I's a driveler!



yer a drivler in tranin


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 8, 2010)

Okay, my internet is so slow....I can't keep up with y'all tonight!!

Hey Big Grouch...how you feelin'? Your Little Red is worried about her mountain man.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Stand by, fixin` to remedy that.



Ty Nic....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Look again. I`m magic.



Thanks Nick


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2010)

howdy


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

I had to bring my baggage from the last thread. 



pbradley said:


> one of the benefits of bachelor-hood: eating ice cream right out of the carton.



My husband eats right out of the ice cream carton. 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hey girl! I saw the "and" the second time I read it. But the first time I read it was just too funny and I had to say something.



It was funny!!! How you doin?



chuckb7718 said:


> Nite ya'll!!



Hey Chuck! Good Night!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Cut her a little slack....she is just getting the hang of this



Ty ya Timothy


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2010)

As i was about to say before Nic went all Magua on the last thread:
Glad ya'll said that Snowy's chicken was green. Thought my video card was having issues.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Thanks Nick



Ima come see ya first!!! Sorry papa Nic.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ty ya Timothy



Yer welcome!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Ladies...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Look again. I`m magic.



I'd like to do some magic!!! 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Cut her a little slack....she is just getting the hang of this



She knows I was pickin!!!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> My husband eats right out of the ice cream carton.




You must be a remarkable woman.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

The "Driveler" is like the Sienfeld show


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'd like to do some magic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> She knows I was pickin!!!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 8, 2010)

somebody turn out the lights when ya leave.good nite folks


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy


Hey Hankus!


YaraG. said:


> Ty ya Timothy


NO MERCY!!!!!! 


all in good fun




rhbama3 said:


> As i was about to say before Nic went all Magua on the last thread:
> Glad ya'll said that Snowy's chicken was green. Thought my video card was having issues.


 


YaraG. said:


> Ima come see ya first!!! Sorry papa Nic.


yippeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

I`ll be right back, Gotta make a round of the forum.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> The "Driveler" is the the Sienfeld show



Kramer here!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 8, 2010)

omg did yall seethat unicorn


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll be right back, Gotta make a round of the forum.



Be careful out there, some of them folks in the political forum can be downright ornary!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> omg did yall seethat unicorn



Seth's computer screen test pattern......


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

pbradley said:


> You must be a remarkable woman.



That's what I hear!!!  



bluegrassbowhntr said:


>










I need a new sigline. Any ideas?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ladies...


Nick  

One thing that I've found, that helps with any chest congestion, is hot tea with a stout dose of ginger. Really helps ya sweat out the gunk in yer chest. Always has helped me since I started doin that  


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> My husband eats right out of the ice cream carton.


It don't last long enough round here  Its gone in one night  



DAWGsfan2 said:


> somebody turn out the lights when ya leave.good nite folks


Night Andy! Have a goodun!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 8, 2010)

AHEM! Nicodemus! *crossed arms, tapping foot*


----------



## pbradley (Jun 8, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Be careful out there, some of them folks in the political forum can be downright ornary!!!




yeah they can!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Kramer here!!!!


Do ya enter the room like Kramer too?



Seth carter said:


> omg did yall seethat unicorn


Have you been in dads special cabinet???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> omg did yall seethat unicorn



you see corn?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll be right back, Gotta make a round of the forum.


Be careful out there.



Seth carter said:


> omg did yall seethat unicorn


 All these rainbow colors are kinda wierd for a dude to be posting.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> AHEM! Nicodemus! *crossed arms, tapping foot*



oh boy.... uh Nick....




Nick!!
























NICODEMUS!!!

You're bein summoned!!!  and she looks purt darned serious!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

How would ya'll fell bout a free chatroom? Troy and I have been kickin the idea around.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> AHEM! Nicodemus! *crossed arms, tapping foot*





Yeeeessss?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Do ya enter the room like Kramer too?
> 
> 
> Have you been in dads special cabinet???



party at slips house


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Do ya enter the room like Kramer too?
> 
> 
> Have you been in dads special cabinet???



Why yes I do...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> How would ya'll fell bout a free chatroom? Troy and I have been kickin the idea around.



we had one....

ask the regulars what happened....


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Why yes I do...


But I think you are a little taller


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> How would ya'll fell bout a free chatroom? Troy and I have been kickin the idea around.



 chatrooms have a spotty history with this bunch!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> oh boy.... uh Nick....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, someone is smart enough to beware the redheaded temper! 

Thanks, Snowy!



Nicodemus said:


> Yeeeessss?





That's all I wanted. Thank you.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Well, someone is smart enough to beware the redheaded temper!
> 
> Thanks, Snowy!
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2010)

Man, this place is moving tonight!
Night, Dawg2! I'm not gonna go back and quote your post.
Yara, we've had a chatroom before. Once while it was still part of Woodys, and then another one that one of our resident hawt WOW's started. They kinda got outta hand after awhile. Not that i was part of it or anything.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> But I think you are a little taller



....keep hitting my head on the door frame!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Well, someone is smart enough to beware the redheaded temper!
> 
> Thanks, Snowy!
> 
> ...



You're welcome Sista!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Why yes I do...


room full of wise behinds today i tell ya!


SnowHunter said:


> we had one....
> 
> ask the regulars what happened....


This would be a private room where TG & I would make sure it ran the way it should.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Gonna knock a knot on that girls head one day...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> But I think you are a little taller


wwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, this place is moving tonight!
> Night, Dawg2! I'm not gonna go back and quote your post.
> Yara, we've had a chatroom before. Once while it was still part of Woodys, and then another one that one of our resident hawt WOW's started. They kinda got outta hand after awhile. Not that i was part of it or anything.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2010)

Good grinnies....Howdy all


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> room full of wise behinds today i tell ya!
> 
> This would be a private room where TG & I would make sure it ran the way it should.


That might work 


Nicodemus said:


> Gonna knock a knot on that girls head one day...



no yer not!!! I HEARD THAT!!! 

Remember, Iz bigger then you Nick


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

HEY!!! Who changed my sigline????  Some Mod or Admin is gonna git thumped!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> party at slips house



Does Slip know about this???


----------



## pbradley (Jun 8, 2010)

hey JC.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Btw I have Daddy on the phone... If ya'll change your minds please pm either TG or myself. He wants me to let  ya'll know that there will be little to no mod.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, this place is moving tonight!
> Night, Dawg2! I'm not gonna go back and quote your post.
> Yara, we've had a chatroom before. Once while it was still part of Woodys, and then another one that one of our resident hawt WOW's started. They kinda got outta hand after awhile. Not that i was part of it or anything.


You done went n lost yer mind or somethin there, Wingman? 



Jeff C. said:


> Good grinnies....Howdy all


Hey Jeff!!! You made me hawngry, and I had 3" steaks for supper


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>







rhbama3 said:


> Man, this place is moving tonight!
> Night, Dawg2! I'm not gonna go back and quote your post.
> Yara, we've had a chatroom before. Once while it was still part of Woodys, and then another one that one of our resident hawt WOW's started. They kinda got outta hand after awhile. Not that i was part of it or anything.



Seriously moving. Place has only been open for less than half an hour!



Nicodemus said:


> Gonna knock a knot on that girls head one day...



Go ahead and try, Big Grouch! I can outrun you!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> HEY!!! Who changed my sigline????  Some Mod or Admin is gonna git thumped!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> HEY!!! Who changed my sigline????  Some Mod or Admin is gonna git thumped!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> room full of wise behinds today i tell ya!
> This would be a private room where TG & I would make sure it ran the way it should.



Miguel.....she is talkin about you again


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> wwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeee


I can't take it anymore!
Bye Seth........


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Does Slip know about this???



yes


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, this place is moving tonight!
> Night, Dawg2! I'm not gonna go back and quote your post.
> Yara, we've had a chatroom before. Once while it was still part of Woodys, and then another one that one of our resident hawt WOW's started. They kinda got outta hand after awhile. Not that i was part of it or anything.



Sure you weren't!!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Gonna knock a knot on that girls head one day...



Tough lovin!!!



Seth carter said:


> wwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeee







Jeff C. said:


> Good grinnies....Howdy all



Hey Jeff! How you tonight?



Nicodemus said:


> HEY!!! Who changed my sigline????  Some Mod or Admin is gonna git thumped!



I think it's cute!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> That might work
> 
> 
> no yer not!!! I HEARD THAT!!!
> ...



Nanner nanner nah nah! I got a bigger WOW on my side! 



Nicodemus said:


> HEY!!! Who changed my sigline????  Some Mod or Admin is gonna git thumped!





It fits you!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Does Slip know about this???



He will soon....


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ....keep hitting my head on the door frame!!!!


Well I figured by now you would have learned to duck


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Miguel.....she is talkin about you again



Well the "Mexican" did start fresh and early with my behind today. I think he likes me and is gonna put paste in my hair


----------



## Otis (Jun 8, 2010)

If elected President, I promise there will be public floggins' at Woody's gethering for all those who break the rules.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Had to be 243 savage. Has his name wrote all over it. Jellystone ranger gonna pay!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I can't take it anymore!
> Bye Seth........



but.... he was such a colorful Lad!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll be right back, Gotta make a round of the forum.


 
A round what??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> You done went n lost yer mind or somethin there, Wingman?
> 
> Hey Jeff!!! You made me hawngry, and I had 3" steaks for supper



I'm running and gunning on a bout 2.5 hours of sleep since yesterday. I can't be held responsible if i say something goofy.
Oh, Seth's on my ignore list again. You can tell Quacks gone, cause his boy is outta control.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Snow and Belle, to my office...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Otis said:


> If elected President, I promise there will be public floggins' at Woody's gethering for all those who break the rules.



Your running AGAIN for president?!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A round what??





Bourbon, straight, on ice! Half a water glass full...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Well I figured by now you would have learned to duck



kinda slow on the uptake....they just took my helmet off when I ride on the short bus these days


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm running and gunning on a bout 2.5 hours of sleep since yesterday. I can't be held responsible if i say something goofy.
> Oh, Seth's on my ignore list again. You can tell Quacks gone, cause his boy is outta control.



quacks in the basement


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

Otis said:


> If elected President, I promise there will be public floggins' at Woody's gethering for all those who break the rules.



What is a floggin???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Well the "Mexican" did start fresh and early with my behind today. I think he likes me and is gonna put paste in my hair


 
Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Snow and Belle, to my office...



not good


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm running and gunning on a bout 2.5 hours of sleep since yesterday. I can't be held responsible if i say something goofy.
> Oh, Seth's on my ignore list again. You can tell Quacks gone, cause his boy is outta control.


It otay, I still wuv you! 


Nicodemus said:


> Snow and Belle, to my office...



make me


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What is a floggin???


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good grinnies....Howdy all


Dude I'm starving you got anything left to eat.



Nicodemus said:


> HEY!!! Who changed my sigline????  Some Mod or Admin is gonna git thumped!






bluegrassbowhntr said:


> but.... he was such a colorful Lad!!!


Funny too.










 Not haha.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What is a floggin???



ummmmmm, oh never mind......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Your running AGAIN for president?!?!


 
His mentor is currently in office...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Snow and Belle, to my office...



Yessir, Principal Nick. 



Nicodemus said:


> Bourbon, straight, on ice! Half a water glass full...



Forget the ice. Takes up drinkin' space!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hmmmmmmm



told you to stop sniffing the glue!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hmmmmmmm



Look the man with the identity crisis...

Hey Mexi ya have the gall to have dinner with us?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Forget the ice. Takes up drinkin' space!


 
I like the way you think


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Does Slip know about this???





YaraG. said:


> Btw I have Daddy on the phone... If ya'll change your minds please pm either TG or myself. He wants me to let  ya'll know that there will be little to no mod.





rhbama3 said:


> I can't take it anymore!
> Bye Seth........





GeorgiaBelle said:


> He will soon....



you ever made zucchini pie? it taste just like apple pie....but without the apple part.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Look the man with the identity crisis...
> 
> Hey Mexi ya have the gall to have dinner with us?


 
You need to ask around to figure out what a stupid question that is..


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 8, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> told you to stop sniffing the glue!!!



huhhuh wat glue i dont cno glue


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Dude I'm starving you got anything left to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, maybe a bit too "colorful" for the campfire....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm headed to bed. See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> you ever made zucchini pie? it taste just like apple pie....but without the apple part.



ever try zuchinni bread? That is some GOOOD stuff. Mama made it all the time when we were kids  slather some sweet butter or cream cheese and down the hatch


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> yeah, maybe a bit too "colorful" for the campfire....


 
Pappy would like it..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to ask around to figure out what a stupid question that is..



You comin to snowys neck of da woods or are we meetin in between?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to ask around to figure out what a stupid question that is..



Oh YaraG. if you only knew.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> ever try zuchinni bread? That is some GOOOD stuff. Mama made it all the time when we were kids  slather some sweet butter or cream cheese and down the hatch


 
Is that where you learned to bake things with little green flecks in it?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> kinda slow on the uptake....they just took my helmet off when I ride on the short bus these days


So you got the whole window licking problem fixed.Dude I know you could kick that habit. I proud, very proud. 


We've just about got your pool girl ready, gona bring it the next time we're over your way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You comin to snowys neck of da woods or are we meetin in between?


 
I am highly mobile.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. See ya'll tomorrow.



Night Wingman  getcha some much needed rest  ya deserve it!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You comin to snowys neck of da woods or are we meetin in between?


He aint been up dis way before, he might get lost 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that where you learned to bake things with little green flecks in it?


 yup, they're made just for you Bro


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

*wow this thread is roooooolling!*

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RYnFIRc0k6E&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RYnFIRc0k6E&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

Keep rolling rolling rolling!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ummmmmm, oh never mind......



What??? 



slip said:


>



Why you poking me? I was just wondering. _Gawsh_



rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. See ya'll tomorrow.



Night Bama!!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I am highly mobile.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I am highly mobile.



just beware......he could pop out of the bushes at anytime with a cheeeeeekin mask on.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> He aint been up dis way before, he might get lost


 
Ummmm, WRONGGGG, just didn't stop at your place. How else would I know that the Maysville PD is the only department in the state that does roadblocks in downtown proper at 7am on Saturday mornings....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


 
What are you squallin about?? I even toured the wild roosters of Fitzgerald to hang out with Doug....


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. See ya'll tomorrow.


Night Bama


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I am highly mobile.


Yeah but can you get from point A to point B without stopping to smell the pretty flowers on i-85( since ya dont have 195 there)?


SnowHunter said:


> He aint been up dis way before, he might get lost
> 
> yup, they're made just for you Bro



Do you want to meet where ya met TG the last time or some where different.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who???


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RYnFIRc0k6E&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RYnFIRc0k6E&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> Keep rolling rolling rolling!



woohoo thats some good stuff right there  Now I gotta get some for my ipod


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 8, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> just beware......he could pop out of the bushes at anytime with a cheeeeeekin mask on.........



my mask is better


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Yara, first lesson in the Southern language. Listen close now.


Breakfast, eaten around daylight or a little before. Standard fair, you know.

Dinner, eaten around midday, can be a full meal or just sody crackers and sardines. But, it is still dinner.

Supper, always a full meal, eaten after sundown. In the evenin`. 

This is how it is, and is not negotiable.


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> ever try zuchinni bread? That is some GOOOD stuff. Mama made it all the time when we were kids  slather some sweet butter or cream cheese and down the hatch



yup, been eatin the heck out of that the last few days



just added it all up.
39 squash and 24 zuc in 7 days of harvesting with 9 plants of each...i think thats pretty good


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummmm, WRONGGGG, just didn't stop at your place. How else would I know that the Maysville PD is the only department in the state that does roadblocks in downtown proper at 7am on Saturday mornings....


 last time I got caught in one of those, I went through 6 times in 2 hours  They just waved me on through the last 3 times 

Only 4 Woodyites have seen my place... Id like to keep it that way  



YaraG. said:


> Yeah but can you get from point A to point B without stopping to smell the pretty flowers on i-85( since ya dont have 195 there)?
> 
> 
> Do you want to meet where ya met TG the last time or some where different.



Um.....would this be an evenin or mid day rendevous? Na was hopin for mid-day, so he could join us before he had to go to work?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are you squallin about?? I even toured the wild roosters of Fitzgerald to hang out with Doug....



You came for more than hanging with Doug!!! 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Who???



WHERE?????


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> HEY!!! Who changed my sigline????  Some Mod or Admin is gonna git thumped!





Nicodemus said:


> Had to be 243 savage. Has his name wrote all over it. Jellystone ranger gonna pay!


........I haven't laughed that hard in a while!!


Dang ya'll been busy in here tonight!!



slip said:


> you ever made zucchini pie? it taste just like apple pie....but without the apple part.


You ever had zuchinni bread??


----------



## Otis (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Your running AGAIN for president?!?!


 


Yea. You gonna vote for me? 




Nicodemus said:


> Bourbon, straight, on ice! Half a water glass full...


 

sissy. water down'd drinks are for yanks. 




SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What is a floggin???


 

show for the next one and volenteer for one ok 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> His mentor is currently in office...


 


you have no idea how many lines you just crossed 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> I am a complete idiot.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> woohoo thats some good stuff right there  Now I gotta get some for my ipod



What do ya have in your i-pod right now? I have over 600 songs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Yeah but can you get from point A to point B without stopping to smell the pretty flowers on i-85( since ya dont have 195 there)?
> .


 
Ummm yes, I-95 (the cocaine highway) does pass through GA on it's way from Florduh. And no, I don't stop and smell flowers anywhere.

Anything else, skeeter bait??


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yara, first lesson in the Southern language. Listen close now.
> 
> 
> Breakfast, eaten around daylight or a little before. Standard fair, you know.
> ...


I still call it lunch 





slip said:


> yup, been eatin the heck out of that the last few days
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dang, yall done good!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

Otis said:


> you have no idea how true that is.


 
Two can play that game Monkey Boy..


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

I am here stumbling in with little sleep


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You came for more than hanging with Doug!!!
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE?????






when???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You came for more than hanging with Doug!!!


 
Well, you lickin my noggin was kind of interestin..


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> HEY!!! Who changed my sigline????  Some Mod or Admin is gonna git thumped!



I swear I had nothing to do with that. 

But I wish I had thought of doing that first.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> when???


 The fish fry bonehead!!!! You were busy, on call or something??

Nope, wait, you were out of town I think.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 8, 2010)

yall member this


----------



## Otis (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wear pink grannies while using the treadmill


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> ........I haven't laughed that hard in a while!!
> 
> 
> Dang ya'll been busy in here tonight!!
> ...


I asked that already there Mitchypoo   



YaraG. said:


> What do ya have in your i-pod right now? I have over 600 songs.


Everythin from George Jones to Frank Sinatra, Pink, Kate Perry, Hank Williams III....and it aint full yet


----------



## pbradley (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey! where did my post  go?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

Otis said:


> show for the next one and volenteer for one ok



I googled it!!! I'll bring the whip!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The fish fry bonehead!!!! You were busy, on call or something??


out of town.....visiting my parole officer, now I remember...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

Otis said:


>


 
Keep it up Yote.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yara, first lesson in the Southern language. Listen close now.
> 
> 
> Breakfast, eaten around daylight or a little before. Standard fair, you know.
> ...


breakfast 7:30am, lunch 12noon, dinner 5pm not later have to watch my gurly figure 8 



SnowHunter said:


> last time I got caught in one of those, I went through 6 times in 2 hours  They just waved me on through the last 3 times
> 
> Only 3 Woodyites have seen my place... Id like to keep it that way
> 
> ...


Whats good for ya?


Otis said:


> Yea. You gonna vote for me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO! Maaaaybe!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm yes, I-95 (the cocaine highway) does pass through GA on it's way from Florduh. And no, I don't stop and smell flowers anywhere.
> 
> Anything else, skeeter bait??


keep pickin.....your list is weight me down btw.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I am here stumbling in with little sleep


Hey DJ  Wanna go huntin wit me? 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, you lickin my noggin was kind of interestin..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> yup, been eatin the heck out of that the last few days
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mighty good haul!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> ........I haven't laughed that hard in a while!!
> 
> 
> Dang ya'll been busy in here tonight!!
> ...




Howdy Mitch!!




Otis said:


> Yea. You gonna vote for me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Otis.... NO!!! 






SnowHunter said:


> I still call it lunch
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DINNER!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I googled it!!! I'll bring the whip!



oh my....I am skeered now....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Everythin from George Michael to Flock of Seagulls,and it aint full yet


 
Really?? I mean,,,,,,,,,,,,REALLY???


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RYnFIRc0k6E&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RYnFIRc0k6E&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> Keep rolling rolling rolling!



Love me some biskit...Break stuff is my favorite.

Oh...WTG on startin the driveler thread.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> hhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyy alllllll..



hi


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

243Savage said:


> I swear I had nothing to do with that.
> 
> But I wish I had thought of doing that first.





Where is Boneboy at??


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey DJ  Wanna go huntin wit me?
> 
> :



SUre what we huntin?


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


seth....is that you?


RUTTNBUCK said:


> You ever had zuchinni bread??



yup


----------



## Otis (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have a pin up of Nancy Pelosi in my bedroom


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> oh my....I am skeered now....


 
Don't worry, she's too short to properly operate a whip..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Otis said:


>



Hey O... what happened the last time a texican got voted into office?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Whats good for ya?



Well, a day yall would be zoomin through might help 

mid day would be better....

Of course, it all depends on if I pass this PT test for work tomorrow...I might be workin by then... we'll rehash this tomorrow, k? I'll know yay or nay by about 11am


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I am here stumbling in with little sleep



Hey Deerehauler!!! Oh, almost forgot 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> when???



The other day 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, you lickin my noggin was kind of interestin..



It was wasn't it!?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

Otis said:


> Harry Reid is my idol.


 
Dude, some things you just don't admit in public.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> seth....is that you?
> 
> 
> yup



party at yer house


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

Otis said:


>



ohhhh ewwww man!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't worry, she's too short to properly operate a whip..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 8, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> when???


Timmmmmayy!!........been a while since we crossed paths!!........How you been!!.........seen the pics at Blackbeards...........Looks like Shelby might wind up taller than you!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Hey O... what happened the last time a texican got voted into office?





We flattened iraq, and hung that idiot who ran the place.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Well, a day yall would be zoomin through might help
> 
> mid day would be better....
> 
> Of course, it all depends on if I pass this PT test for work tomorrow...I might be workin by then... we'll rehash this tomorrow, k? I'll know yay or nay by about 11am



sunday or monday... says the boss.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It was wasn't it!?!


 
It'd be like lickin velcro now. I'm dang near a hippie now...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Deerehauler!!! Oh, almost forgot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really? you sure about that


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Deerehauler!!! Oh, almost forgot
> 
> 
> :



Hey ya SGG are you behaving for once today


----------



## Otis (Jun 8, 2010)

Shoud I be a mod? See below....





Nicodemus said:


> Yes Yes YES


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> DINNER!!!


oh I see, you wanna buck up, huh?  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Really?? I mean,,,,,,,,,,,,REALLY???


sure, if ya say so 


Sweetwater said:


> Love me some biskit...Break stuff is my favorite.
> 
> Oh...WTG on startin the driveler thread.


Evenin SW! 


deerehauler said:


> SUre what we huntin?



My sigline


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Timmmmmayy!!........been a while since we crossed paths!!........How you been!!.........seen the pics at Blackbeards...........Looks like Shelby might wind up taller than you!!


She's only 5'10"........don't believe me, just ask her...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Timmmmmayy!!........been a while since we crossed paths!!........How you been!!.........seen the pics at Blackbeards...........Looks like Shelby might wind up taller than you!!



Hey bro!!! it has benn a while!! Lawd I got my hands full with that young un!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> We flattened iraq, and hung that idiot who ran the place.



In that case ... i'll vote for him


----------



## Otis (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I read the Obama memoiors and love the mans words of wisdom


 


Now thats just sick


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 8, 2010)

Otis said:


> should ii be banded See below....



yes otis!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> oh I see, you wanna buck up, huh?
> 
> 
> sure, if ya say so


 
Sis, tell him to go into a restaurant and ask for the dinner menu at noon and see what they hand him..


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> sunday or monday... says the boss.



comin up? or one after?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It'd be like lickin velcro now. I'm dang near a hippie now...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

Otis said:


> Now thats just slick


 
I knew you'd approve. Know your enemy, isn't that the motto..


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> My sigline



SO we hunting green chicks or chicks with green


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> In that case ... i'll vote for him


 
There might be hope yet..


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>



I can't find my pics from then. 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> oh my....I am skeered now....



Be very skeered 



slip said:


> seth....is that you?







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't worry, she's too short to properly operate a whip..



I've got a little whip! BEND OVER!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It'd be like lickin velcro now. I'm dang near a hippie now...







bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Really? you sure about that



Yep. Cause it was that day. 



deerehauler said:


> Hey ya SGG are you behaving for once today



I don't know! These pills Doug left me to help me sleep ain't workin.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> We flattened iraq, and hung that idiot who ran the place.





YaraG. said:


> In that case ... i'll vote for him



oh the good ol' days...........


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sis, tell him to go into a restaurant and ask for the dinner menu at noon and see what they hand him..



  you make a good point 


OH NICODEMUS!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

Evenin snowy...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I don't know! These pills Doug left me to help me sleep ain't workin.


 
He must have left you the little blue ones by accident...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Otis said:


> Shoud I be a mod? See below....





Do you really want to play this game?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> comin up? or one after?


The week of the 19th


Miguel Cervantes said:


> There might be hope yet..





bluegrassbowhntr said:


> oh the good ol' days...........



Boys boys boys dont make your signs yet!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I can't find my pics from then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



durn.....wish i could remember it!!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I've got a little whip! BEND OVER!



woah what did i miss?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 8, 2010)

night all ive got too get up early and go too the ohoopie


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> SO we hunting green chicks or chicks with green


chicks AND greens 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I can't find my pics from then.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He must have left you the little blue ones by accident...



oh no you didn't.......


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> night all ive got too get up early and go too the ohoopie



Night spunky....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> We flattened iraq, and hung that idiot who ran the place.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> you make a good point
> 
> 
> OH NICODEMUS!!!



Ma`am?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> woah what did i miss?



YaraG. is test runing her private chat room here.....


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 8, 2010)

Good lawd ya'll .... slow down and give a chick a chance to catch up!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> chicks AND greens



Alright do I get to wear special gear for this hunt so I look official


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> The week of the 19th



Sunday can either be lunch or supper, Monday would be lunch... yall pick


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Good lawd ya'll .... slow down and give a chick a chance to catch up!


 
Good luck with that. The thread is 10 minutes old and will be closed by midnight...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Good lawd ya'll .... slow down and give a chick a chance to catch up!



shotgun a Mt. Dew and jump on in......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I asked that already there Mitchypoo


Sorry it's a little hard to catch up, and not miss anything!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Mitch!!


Hope you have a speedy recovery Nick!!.......sounds like it has been pretty rough so far!!



Nicodemus said:


> We flattened iraq, and hung that idiot who ran the place.






bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Hey bro!!! it has benn a while!! Lawd I got my hands full with that young un!!!


And it is just beginning!!......She seems to have a pretty good head on her shoulders though!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> YaraG. is test runing her private chat room here.....


No, no, no not yet.


SnowHunter said:


> Sunday can either be lunch or supper, Monday would be lunch... yall pick



I'm sure he'll let ya know in a little. He is settling in as we speak.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 8, 2010)

I`m off the bed y`all. My internet is too slow to keep up with the fast paced drivelin tonight. Had to get on my phone to get back on here. Night y`alll!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sis, tell him to go into a restaurant and ask for the dinner menu at noon and see what they hand him..





Nicodemus said:


> Ma`am?





Tag-a-long said:


> Good lawd ya'll .... slow down and give a chick a chance to catch up!


Hey Sista!  Speed read!!! 


deerehauler said:


> Alright do I get to wear special gear for this hunt so I look official


Gots a special helmet and lawn darts JUST for you


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I`m off the bed y`all. My internet is too slow to keep up with the fast paced drivelin tonight. Had to get on my phone to get back on here. Night y`alll!





Nite Little Red!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I`m off the bed y`all. My internet is too slow to keep up with the fast paced drivelin tonight. Had to get on my phone to get back on here. Night y`alll!



Night ma'am...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I`m off the bed y`all. My internet is too slow to keep up with the fast paced drivelin tonight. Had to get on my phone to get back on here. Night y`alll!



G'nite Ms. Belle


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

I turn 43 tomorrow.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> :
> 
> Gots a special helmet and lawn darts JUST for you



THat is to sweet of you


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sorry it's a little hard to catch up, and not miss anything!!


We sizzlin in hea tonight  


YaraG. said:


> No, no, no not yet.
> 
> 
> I'm sure he'll let ya know in a little. He is settling in as we speak.


Otay! 


GeorgiaBelle said:


> I`m off the bed y`all. My internet is too slow to keep up with the fast paced drivelin tonight. Had to get on my phone to get back on here. Night y`alll!


Night SistaBelle!!! Hope yer head gets feelin better


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm baaaack! !!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He must have left you the little blue ones by accident...



It was blue. What does that mean? 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> durn.....wish i could remember it!!!!



Maybe you should bring your cooler full of water next time. 



slip said:


> woah what did i miss?



Nothing. I'm just pickin as usual!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I turn 43 tomorrow.



Well happy early 43rd Bday


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

we ride and neva worry bout the fall... i guess that's the cowboy in us all.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I turn 43 tomorrow.



Happy early Birfday!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista!  Speed read!!!
> 
> Gots a special helmet and lawn darts JUST for you



Speakin of lawn darts... I gotta GREAT story bout those if'n we ever meet...


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It was blue. What does that mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh wow not the blue one! you dont wanna know what that one is


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I'm baaaack! !!!



Re-Hi


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I turn 43 tomorrow.


Happy 21st


TGattis said:


> I'm baaaack! !!!


 Rest your shoulder!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Speakin of lawn darts... I gotta GREAT story bout those if'n we ever meet...



oh boy   you comin to FPG?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It was blue. What does that mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will, after I drink all the bottles inside......


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey, Slip??


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I`m off the bed y`all. My internet is too slow to keep up with the fast paced drivelin tonight. Had to get on my phone to get back on here. Night y`alll!


G'night Belle!!


Sweetwater said:


> I turn 43 tomorrow.



you gunna run wally world out of candles!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank y'all...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I`m off the bed y`all. My internet is too slow to keep up with the fast paced drivelin tonight. Had to get on my phone to get back on here. Night y`alll!



Good night Belle!!! 



Sweetwater said:


> I turn 43 tomorrow.



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey, Slip??



yeeeesss?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> G'night Belle!!
> 
> 
> you gunna run wally world out of candles!!




Easy there youngin...


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I turn 43 tomorrow.



I was informed that I was older than dirt.....I'm 42...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> breakfast 7:30am, lunch 12noon, dinner 5pm not later have to watch my gurly figure 8



Oh Yara ..... trust me ...  you'll see the light eventually.  If Nick was feelin' up to par he'd have straightened you out already!  



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> shotgun a Mt. Dew and jump on in......



Looks like I might need one ... and maybe a batch of that 'spicey' zucchini bread!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good luck with that. The thread is 10 minutes old and will be closed by midnight...



So I see ... I'm thinking I should just skip this one altogether and try and get a head start on the next one!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Timmayyyy, I think Doodlebug want's you to see these.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> oh boy   you comin to FPG?



I'm gonna try...schedule and all...I'd love to meet all y'all...done met OFH...besides where is that girl?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> oh wow not the blue one! you dont wanna know what that one is



He did it on purpose, didn't he?!? 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> I will, after I drink all the bottles inside......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I was informed that I was older than dirt.....I'm 42...


 
Then that makes me older than dust....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Oh Yara ..... trust me ...  you'll see the light eventually.  If Nick was feelin' up to par he'd have straightened you out already!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please due tell.... ima lost.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I'm gonna try...schedule and all...I'd love to meet *all y'all*...done met OFH...besides where is that girl?


 
Hmmmm, that sounds like something a Tennrseeun would say..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> We sizzlin in hea tonight


Yep I think I'm going to give up trying to keep up!!.......By the time I respond a half a page has done gone by............Oh yeah Hey Snowy!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I'm gonna try...schedule and all...I'd love to meet all y'all...done met OFH...besides where is that girl?



Yeah, we should be there, unless by some miracle I have a job, or some natural disaster keeps us from comin...(knocks on wood*

Shes, um....fishin


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> yeeeesss?





I`d like to see a driveler, of tonights events, from about 7 till say, around midnight?  

How bout it folks, Ya`ll wanna see one?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I was informed that I was older than dirt.....I'm 42...



And just who told ya that..?


----------



## Otis (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Then that makes me older than dust....


 


Blue pills?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

QUOTE=Miguel Cervantes;5007022]Then that makes me older than dust....[/QUOTE]

I have a wheel barrel and dolly if ya need it


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Then that makes me older than dust....




Makes me even older than that...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Timmayyyy, I think Doodlebug want's you to see these.
> 
> View attachment 533680
> 
> ...



Fine mess of fish there, Looks like Keebs has the hang of it...... not gonna miss the next one.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Timmayyyy, I think Doodlebug want's you to see these.
> 
> View attachment 533680
> 
> ...



Looks like you guys had fun. Wish I could've made it!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to see a driveler, of tonights events, from about 7 till say, around midnight?
> 
> How bout it folks, Ya`ll wanna see one?



Not want ~~ NEED To!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> He did it on purpose, didn't he?!?



Oh I imagine so and you will soon figure it out and man oh man are you gonna be suprised I just can believe he would go and do that Poor old SGG I feel for ya


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I was informed that I was older than dirt.....I'm 42...





Sweetwater said:


> Thank y'all...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Then that makes me older than dust....


aged to perfection  


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep I think I'm going to give up trying to keep up!!.......By the time I respond a half a page has done gone by............Oh yeah Hey Snowy!!




Hi Mitch


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> And just who told ya that..?



Wasn't me.... he's been walkin around feeling 21 again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to see a driveler, of tonights events, from about 7 till say, around midnight?
> 
> How bout it folks, Ya`ll wanna see one?


Excellent suggestion. I second the motion.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yeah, we should be there, unless by some miracle I have a job, or some natural disaster keeps us from comin...(knocks on wood*
> 
> Shes, um....fishin



Yeah..ummm...I bet.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to see a driveler, of tonights events, from about 7 till say, around midnight?
> 
> How bout it folks, Ya`ll wanna see one?



Yep some fine fellow needs to get on that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Makes me even older than that...


 




bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Fine mess of fish there, Looks like Keebs has the hang of it...... not gonna miss the next one.


 
You WILL be at the FPG. 




SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Looks like you guys had fun. Wish I could've made it!


 
Me too!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to see a driveler, of tonights events, from about 7 till say, around midnight?
> 
> How bout it folks, Ya`ll wanna see one?


 

PLEASE Slip? 



Keebs said:


> Not want ~~ NEED To!!



HEEEEEEEY Sista!!!  Guess what I'm gettin


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Easy there youngin...





TGattis said:


> I was informed that I was older than dirt.....I'm 42...





Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to see a driveler, of tonights events, from about 7 till say, around midnight?
> 
> How bout it folks, Ya`ll wanna see one?


deal....but...


its not midnight yet.


Keebs said:


> Not want ~~ NEED To!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Excellent suggestion. I second the motion.



so you'll do the next one?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Good evenin` to you, Miss Keebs. Allow me to hold the door for you...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep I think I'm going to give up trying to keep up!!.......By the time I respond a half a page has done gone by............Oh yeah Hey Snowy!!



Hey Mitch!!! Slow and steady wins the race. 



Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to see a driveler, of tonights events, from about 7 till say, around midnight?
> 
> How bout it folks, Ya`ll wanna see one?



I do!!! You gonna do one for us???


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hmmmm, that sounds like something a Tennrseeun would say..



Eaaaaaasy now...I'm a Douglas county  boy and the spawn of Fiddlin John Carson.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Evenin mamahen....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Eaaaaaasy now...I'm a Douglas county boy and the spawn of Fiddlin John Carson.


 
Did you get any of his talent?? I discovered a Psaltery this past weekend. Sweet sweet sound, and I could play it too!!! I'm gonna end up with one before it's over.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks y'all again to anyone I missed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

Yara has AADD (Avatar Attention Deficit Disorder)


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yara has AADD (Avatar Attention Deficit Disorder)


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you get any of his talent?? I discovered a Psaltery this past weekend. Sweet sweet sound, and I could play it too!!! I'm gonna end up with one before it's over.



Bwahahaha..no...cept fer the womanizing . Can't sing or fiddle. Thought about pickin it up though. What the heck is a "Psaltery"?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yara has AADD (Avatar Attention Deficit Disorder)



I almost wet myself


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Mitch!!! Slow and steady wins the race.


Hey Karen!!.........You got Doug settin on them Lizard eggs yet!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You WILL be at the FPG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is this FPG you are talking of......


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Mitch!!! Slow and steady wins the race.
> 
> 
> 
> I do!!! You gonna do one for us???



Nick don`t do drivelers. He assigns victims to do them. 

Hi!!


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> so you'll do the next one?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you get any of his talent?? I discovered a Psaltery this past weekend. Sweet sweet sound, and I could play it too!!! I'm gonna end up with one before it's over.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yara has AADD (Avatar Attention Deficit Disorder)



Inglés no?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yara has AADD (Avatar Attention Deficit Disorder)



It's the "Jersey Shores" in her...


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> And just who told ya that..?


Mini-Yara.....

Yeah lets see a driveler of tonight's thoughts and random musings. ....
SLIP....Get on it boy you gotta lot of catching up to do.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Karen!!.........You got Doug settin on them Lizard eggs yet!!



  

Mitch owes me a keybaord now


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me too!!



You were and I found the pics to prove it.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> Inglés no?



Si Senor.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweetwater, don`t believe we`ve officially met. Fine family you have there. Here`s to you.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Nick don`t do drivelers. He assigns victims to do them.
> 
> Hi!!



Yes sign her up I think she would do a fine driveler unless slip still wants to do it!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yara has AADD (Avatar Attention Deficit Disorder)


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

sweetwater said:


> it's the "jersey shores" in her...



moi!?!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You were and I found the pics to prove it.



can't post those pics here!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Please due tell.... ima lost.



It's a suthern thang ... you'll catch on!    True southerners eat 'dinner' at noon and 'supper' in the evening.  Only carpetbaggers eat 'dinner' after dark!  




Nicodemus said:


> I`d like to see a driveler, of tonights events, from about 7 till say, around midnight?
> 
> How bout it folks, Ya`ll wanna see one?



I'll need one just to see what I've missed!   



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Excellent suggestion. I second the motion.



Motion carried ... you gonna wake Robert to tell him he's on duty again??


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> moi!?!



gettin dizzy with all the avatar changes.....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Karen!!.........You got Doug settin on them Lizard eggs yet!!



He took them to work with him!!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Nick don`t do drivelers. He assigns victims to do them.
> 
> Hi!!



No Sir!!! My computer is way too slow to go back and read all this stuff.



SnowHunter said:


> Mitch owes me a keybaord now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Bwahahaha..no...cept fer the womanizing . Can't sing or fiddle. Thought about pickin it up though. What the heck is a "Psaltery"?


 
The first bow instrument I've ever been able to get a tune out of. And boy does she sing.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 8, 2010)

snowhunter said:


> Mitch owes me a keybaord now


:d:d


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Motion carried ... you gonna wake Robert to tell him he's on duty again??



I don't think a grenade could wake him right now


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> It's a suthern thang ... you'll catch on!    True southerners eat 'dinner' at noon and 'supper' in the evening.  Only carpetbaggers eat 'dinner' after dark!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know what it is like to poke a hornets nest with a stick??? wakin' Robert would be about the same thing as that......


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> It's a suthern thang ... you'll catch on!    True southerners eat 'dinner' at noon and 'supper' in the evening.  Only carpetbaggers eat 'dinner' after dark!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check!!!!! 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> gettin dizzy with all the avatar changes.....



Welcome to The Twilight Zone aka the driveler.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Yes sign her up I think she would do a fine driveler unless slip still wants to do it!



 You just wait!!!

HEY NICODEMUS!!! Deerehauler wants to do a driveler for us!!!!! 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> can't post those pics here!!!



Uh, no. Actually Miguel did, but they were deleted.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Sweetwater, don`t believe we`ve officially met. Fine family you have there. Here`s to you.




No sir....we haven't, which would be my priviledge entirely. We we're neighbors a coupla years ago. I lived in Sasser a coupla years.

Thank you...and here's to you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Uh, no. Actually Miguel did, but they were deleted.


...

Nuh uhhhhhh, Some heathern named Sparky did that


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The first bow instrument I've ever been able to get a tune out of. And boy does she sing.



aye i axed you a ques-ion dont act like you aint heard me...


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You just wait!!!
> 
> HEY NICODEMUS!!! Deerehauler wants to do a driveler for us!!!!!
> 
> ...



Oh I am waiting for the best driveler ever by non other than the great SGG herself!!!

Nic I could not do justice to the driveler like SGG probably could


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The first bow instrument I've ever been able to get a tune out of. And boy does she sing.


Speaking of bows!!.......I've got a purty one coming together here!!


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=544676


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The first bow instrument I've ever been able to get a tune out of. And boy does she sing.



Man is that gorgeous...I thought I was a carpenter.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. starterofthenewestdrivelthreadeverchangingavatarlearningthewaysoftheSouthsista..........


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> ...
> 
> Nuh uhhhhhh, Some heathern named Sparky did that



didn't he get banneded


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> ...
> 
> Nuh uhhhhhh, Some heathern named Sparky did that



Oh yeah!!! Sparky!!!  I sure do miss him!!! 



deerehauler said:


> Oh I am waiting for the best driveler ever by non other than the great SGG herself!!!
> 
> Nic I could not do justice to the driveler like SGG probably could



   

He's just playing!!! Don't read a word of this!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

alright, gotta rest up for the test tomorrow 

Yall have a good night!!!! and a GREAT day tomorrow!!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Oh yeah!!! Sparky!!!  I sure do miss him!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 8, 2010)

Yara is changing avvys so fast my phone just shows a question mark....and she's giggling like a 16 ye old girl about it....

2 phones and a laptop and I still cant keep up


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The first bow instrument I've ever been able to get a tune out of. And boy does she sing.





What is that? Will it shoot an arrow? 


Slip, DRIVELER!!! Now!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> alright, gotta rest up for the test tomorrow
> 
> Yall have a good night!!!! and a GREAT day tomorrow!!!!



Good luck with your test tomorrow!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Slip!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Speaking of bows!!.......I've got a purty one coming together here!!
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=544676



Maaaaaaannn...speakin of beautiful. 

It's good to know craftsmanship is alive and well here in America.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> alright, gotta rest up for the test tomorrow
> 
> Yall have a good night!!!! and a GREAT day tomorrow!!!!


Good luck tomorrow!!......good night!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> aye i axed you a ques-ion dont act like you aint heard me...


 
Repeat it, I ain't doin' no 'U' turns..



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Speaking of bows!!.......I've got a purty one coming together here!!
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=544676


 
That's gonna be a beauty.



Sweetwater said:


> Man is that gorgeous...I thought I was a carpenter.


 
One of the craft shops in Tannehill Park makes them. I almost brought it home with me, but used extreme restraint.



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> didn't he get banneded


 
NO!!!! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Oh yeah!!! Sparky!!!  I sure do miss him!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> alright, gotta rest up for the test tomorrow
> 
> Yall have a good night!!!! and a GREAT day tomorrow!!!!



Night snowy...GOOD LUCK GIRL.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What is that? Will it shoot an arrow?


 


It's a Psaltery, dates back to the days of King David.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Maaaaaaannn...speakin of beautiful.
> 
> It's good to know craftsmanship is alive and well here in America.


Right here in Georgia no less!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> YaraG. starterofthenewestdrivelthreadeverchangingavatarlearningthewaysoftheSouthsista..........


can you have that printed on my granny panties??


TGattis said:


> Yara is changing avvys so fast my phone just shows a question mark....and she's giggling like a 16 ye old girl about it....
> 
> 2 phones and a laptop and I still cant keep up



waitin on the next one?????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Night snowy...GOOD LUCK GIRL.


 
x2. Good luck Sis..


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip, DRIVELER!!! Now!!!





Nicodemus said:


> Slip!!!



slip went to sleep, this is Koda signin out for slip in 3..2..1...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a Psaltery, dates back to the days of King David.





Prerunner to the violin? it is a purty piece of craftsmanship, no doubt that.

Snow, best of luck to you tomorrow!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Snowy ya don't need luck....you'll be great!!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> slip went to sleep, this is Koda signin out for slip in 3..2..1...



Okay Koda jump on slip and tell him to start the driveler recap


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> alright, gotta rest up for the test tomorrow
> 
> Yall have a good night!!!! and a GREAT day tomorrow!!!!



Good night!!! Good luck!!!



Nicodemus said:


> Slip!!!



He done r-u-n-n-o-f-t. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Do I know you???


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> can you have that printed on my granny panties??



Ummm...not gonna touch that one.  Even though you left that slider hangin over the plate.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

here you go Slip, let me help you.....
Daily Driveler.........http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=545634


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Do I know you???


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> can you have that printed on the back of my granny panties??





The biggest ones I've seen of yours might get the Y on em...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok ya'll ... 7 pages in less than two hours??  I surrender!! I'm calling it a night.  See ya'll in the next thread!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Right here in Georgia no less!!



No doubt.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Ok ya'll ... 7 pages in less than two hours?? I surrender!! I'm calling it a night. See ya'll in the next thread!


 
Night Elaine.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

TGattis said:


> The biggest ones I've seen of yours might get the Y on em...


Shut up!!!!!


Tag-a-long said:


> Ok ya'll ... 7 pages in less than two hours??  I surrender!! I'm calling it a night.  See ya'll in the next thread!



Sowy ma'am.....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Can I still call you Sparky??? 



Tag-a-long said:


> Ok ya'll ... 7 pages in less than two hours??  I surrender!! I'm calling it a night.  See ya'll in the next thread!



Good night!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 8, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Tag-a-long said:


> Ok ya'll ... 7 pages in less than two hours??  I surrender!! I'm calling it a night.  See ya'll in the next thread!



Night you two!


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> here you go Slip, let me help you.....
> Daily Driveler.........http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=545634


gee thanks. almost 8 pages on this one and about 5 on the other one...


TGattis said:


> The biggest ones I've seen of yours might get the Y on em...





YaraG. said:


> Shut up!!!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Ok ya'll ... 7 pages in less than two hours??  I surrender!! I'm calling it a night.  See ya'll in the next thread!



Nite tag...Nice dog.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

TGattis said:


> The biggest ones I've seen of yours might get the Y on em...



I gotta "Buns of steel" workout tape if'n she needs to borrow it..


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2010)

Nick you better still be awake when i get done with this...


like 10 pages...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok ya'll time to put the revolving door to rest....nite ya'll. Behave and do everything I would do.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

G'nite folks.....have a good un'!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I gotta "Buns of steel" workout tape if'n she needs to borrow it..



You can bounce a quater!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

slip said:


> Nick you better still be awake when i get done with this...
> 
> 
> like 10 pages...





Quieten down, son, I`m tryin` to doze here!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Maaaaaaannn...speakin of beautiful.
> 
> It's good to know craftsmanship is alive and well here in America.


Alright folks time to call it a night!!..........Got an audit in the morning, that I'm not looking forward to!!

Ya'll have a good one!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ok ya'll time to put the revolving door to rest....nite ya'll. Behave and do everything I would do.





bluegrassbowhntr said:


> G'nite folks.....have a good un'!!!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright folks time to call it a night!!..........Got an audit in the morning, that I'm not looking forward to!!
> 
> Ya'll have a good one!!



Good night!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 8, 2010)

Good mornin


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Nite to ya`ll who are easin` out. 

Regards..


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

Good evening to all.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 8, 2010)

What would a chair look like if our knees bent the other way?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You can bounce a quater!



I bet...

Nite to you and yours.


----------



## Otis (Jun 8, 2010)

sniff sniff


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright folks time to call it a night!!..........Got an audit in the morning, that I'm not looking forward to!!
> 
> Ya'll have a good one!!



Nite and good luck wid that.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 8, 2010)

Otis said:


> sniff sniff



Sorry...I had Mexican food.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> What would a chair look like if our knees bent the other way?



................
now whisper im trying to sleep


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I bet...
> 
> Nite to you and yours.



go to bed!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

Yara, rest easy.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

jeff raines said:


> what would a chair look like if our knees bent the other way?



......


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yara, rest easy.



I'm trying to but they're making to much racket in here

Hope you feel 100% soon.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jun 8, 2010)

Dang yall are rollin right along tonight!?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 8, 2010)

After they make styrofoam,what do they ship it in?


Mornin dobbs


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yara, rest easy.


Nick what'd you find out?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2010)

There`s my Girl! Hey Becca!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> After they make styrofoam,what do they ship it in?
> 
> 
> Mornin dobbs



Why is an alarm clock going "off" when it actually turns on?
Mornin dobbs


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jun 8, 2010)

I am literally choking here... go to http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5007269&posted=1#post5007269 and read ScottHildebrands redneck translation of a pit bull defenders post... it is hilarious...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Dang yall are rollin right along tonight!?


Hey Dobbs, where the world you been?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Why is an alarm clock going "off" when it actually turns on?
> Mornin dobbs


Cause yer reading it backerds.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 8, 2010)

Why does mineral water that has "trickled through mountains for centuries" go out of date next year?

Why does Goofy stand erect while Pluto remains on all fours? They're both dogs!


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jun 8, 2010)

it was post #58


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Nick what'd you find out?





Hey Craig, got a chronic resperitory infection. Gonna be locked up inside for a few days.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2010)

Where da driveler is?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Cause yer reading it backerds.



Why do they call it "getting your dog fixed" if afterwards it doesn't work anymore?

What color would a smurf turn if you choked it?

Why can't woman put their mascara on with their mouth closed?


How come there aren't B batteries?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

Well too much to go back and read. Mornin to everyone thats still up.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Why does mineral water that has "trickled through mountains for centuries" go out of date next year?



The water from my plant has no expiration date


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> The water from my plant has no expiration date



Who's your provider.... so I know who to avoid?!?!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Where da driveler is?



I think Slip picked up a working opponent instead of a working partner to help him out.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Why does mineral water that has "trickled through mountains for centuries" go out of date next year?



Mine don't. It comes from the Powder Springs well....or Cave springs.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Craig, got a chronic resperitory infection. Gonna be locked up inside for a few days.


That's the worst part fo me is having to stay inside.



YaraG. said:


> Why do they call it "getting your dog fixed" if afterwards it doesn't work anymore?
> 
> What color would a smurf turn if you choked it?
> 
> ...


It's all possible on da dark side of the moon. Thought you knew that.



dougefresh said:


> Well too much to go back and read. Mornin to everyone thats still up.


Hey Doug. Wass up bud?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> I am literally choking here... go to http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5007269&posted=1#post5007269 and read ScottHildebrands redneck translation of a pit bull defenders post... it is hilarious...



I'm a full blooded redneck fluent in redneckese. Allow me to translate/summarize the original posters thoughts that he was trying to convey:



> "My following talking points will be fiercly debated among our GON brethren.
> I am trained in the dark art of mathmaticics. Approximately seventy percent of the people in the US own a pit bull. Assuming a population of three-hundred and thirty million, give or take a few undocumented workers. This is roughly two-hundred and thirty million pit bulls roaming the dirt roads and inner city projects.
> I like playing the lottery and fantasize about Brittany Spears often.
> The local news media conspire to promote sissy French breeds like German shepherds.
> ...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

Dobbs dun up an left.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

Why do yankee wimmens ask questions that have no answer?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> That's the worst part fo me is having to stay inside.
> 
> It's all possible on da dark side of the moon. Thought you knew that.
> 
> Hey Doug. Wass up bud?





..........


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jun 9, 2010)

it's wymyns...


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> It's all possible on da dark side of the moon.
> 
> Hey Doug. Wass up bud?




I've been there not much to see, but a good place to visit.Can't wait till I retire so I can go back.



What up HT. Not much, just fixin stuff that these idjets keep tearing up. 

Dude, talked to my Stepdad the other night and he is finished with Tanner's new rod and mine was in the dryin process. Can't wait to see um and us um on an ol river run. Looks like its still gona be awile till the boats ready for the coast.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Who's your provider.... so I know who to avoid?!?!



Lake Allatoona


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Why do yankee wimmens ask questions that have no answer?


Mabe a feeble attempt to expand their horizions.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> View attachment 533703
> 
> View attachment 533704..........



And Seth calls me creepy.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> View attachment 533703
> 
> View attachment 533704..........


 Nice art, very meek.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Why do yankee wimmens ask questions that have no answer?



Like four of my favorite men have said.... I believe If life gives ya lemons, ya make lemonade then, find someone who life is givin em vodka and have a party


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Mabe a feeble attempt to expand their horizions.



Good answer.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jun 9, 2010)

why do people get violent when I refer to them as "Jack" or "Missy", as in "listen here, Jack..."


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Like four of my favorite men have said.... I believe If life gives ya lemons, ya make lemonade then, find someone who life is givin em vodka and have a party



Another good answer.

Especially if'n it's Stoli vodka.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I've been there not much to see, but a good place to visit.Can't wait till I retire so I can go back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you gonna be able to get the jon boat ifn we need it?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> why do people get violent when I refer to them as "Jack" or "Missy", as in "listen here, Jack..."



It might just be how you are typing it.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Lake Allatoona





hogtrap44 said:


> Mabe a feeble attempt to expand their horizions.





dougefresh said:


> And Seth calls me creepy.





hogtrap44 said:


> Nice art, very meek.



Hellooooo my name is Yara (pronounced Lara like Lara Croft in Tomb Raider)......nice to meet ya.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Another good answer.
> 
> Especially if'n it's Stoli vodka.


WOW another Stoli fan!! Pleased to meet ya.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Like four of my favorite men have said.... I believe If life gives ya lemons, ya make lemonade then, find someone who life is givin em vodka and have a party



Benjamin Franklin, Paul Revere, Martin Benjamin, and T Gattis?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Hellooooo my name is Yara (pronounced Lara like Lara Croft in Tomb Raider)......nice to meet ya.


Hey how ye spell dat again?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Are you gonna be able to get the jon boat ifn we need it?


Aint gots it registered either. It hasn't been for almost 20yrs, that and you would have to pull me up river. Might could get my uncle to pull his up that way, he fishes more than I do.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Another good answer.
> 
> Especially if'n it's Stoli vodka.


Sorry but cheap caca gives me a headache.... only the best for Jersey!


Nicodemus said:


> Benjamin Franklin, Paul Revere, Martin Benjamin, and T Gattis?



Jeff Foxworthy, Ron White, Bill Engvall, Larry the Cable Guy.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Hellooooo my name is Yara (pronounced Lara like Lara Croft in Tomb Raider)......nice to meet ya.



soooo, Missy, is it Lara, or Yahw-rah?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey how ye spell dat again?



You have reached my voicemail, too bad too sad. Leave it short and sweet. Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeep.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Sorry but cheap caca gives me a headache.... only the best for Jersey!
> 
> 
> Jeff Foxworthy, Ron White, Bill Engvall, Larry the Cable Guy.





Red Skelton and Jerry Clower were funnier.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Hellooooo my name is Yara (pronounced Lara like Lara Croft in Tomb Raider)......nice to meet ya.


Back at ya, cept for the way you pronounce Doug( like ya dug up some worms and went over yonder to fish wid um.)


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Aint gots it registered either. It hasn't been for almost 20yrs, that and you would have to pull me up river. Might could get my uncle to pull his up that way, he fishes more than I do.



I never registered my jon boat.When ever I'd use it in a public lake,I'd go get the application,fill it out,but don't mail it.Then if I was checked,I'd have that for 60 days.
Don't know how it works now.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> WOW another Stoli fan!! Pleased to meet ya.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> soooo, Missy, is it Lara, or Yahw-rah?



If ya dont want a hook thru ya nose.... then that name will NEVER come out ya mouth! I asked my mom in the fifth grade if she was high when she named me.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!



Ya'll aint done yet.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 9, 2010)

My name is pronounced care in. Spelled Karen.


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2010)

Daily Drivelerlate night edition

BB drops in, Tgat turns canadian?, Nick lookin for trouble, Yara calls me a bad influence (pot meet...), stop at the black mans house to say "hello", Yara gets ready for the south, Nor'leans, Flori-duh, Tanner's lizard farm, birthdays = cheesecake?, butt nekidd on roof top, Bama dont fly, overgrown rascal, Bama FUI?, motherless goats, Belle stops by, egg layin lizard, Turtlebug comes in shootin, huntin chicks and greens, Drivelers we be(is), Dead Hog Hauler, pres Otis?, SGG has greens?, Nick makin history, no more seatbelts?!, YaraG starts her first thread, turtlebug does the nanner dance, Benji goes, Nicodemus knows magic, GaBelle stops by checkin on her mountain man, Hankus drops by, Snowy's green chick confuses Bama, Seth likes colors, party at Slip's, bluegrassbowhntr=Kramer?, JeffC says good grinnies, Nicodemus' sigline mysteriously changes, Bama sleep deprived and acting goofy, Miguel is gonna paste YaraG's hair, Otis says floggins for rule breakers, Snowy and Belle called to the office, bluegrassbowhntr had helmet stolen, zucchinni pie tastes like apple pie minus the apples says Slip, Snowy bakes with green flecks, Doug's getting bluegrassbowhntr new pool girl, Miguel is now mobile, YaraG rolls with Limp Bizkit, Miguel hangs with roosters in Fitzgerald, Nicodemus teaches THE language, Slip has lots of zucs and squash, ipod swap, redenvous planning, Deerehauler comes in sleep walking, 243Savage didn't change Nic's sigline, Snowy and Deerehauler huntin for chicks and greens, SGG brings the whip 

folks...yall talk alot.
and also, much of the credit goes to SGG on this one, for helping me out BIG time, thank you very much...your a pro already!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2010)

Unless I`m badly mistaken, I do believe we`re fixin` to see a driveler pop up, any minute...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Ya'll aint done yet.



I have no idea what you are talking about!?!?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 9, 2010)

My name is Jeff,it's pronounced butt hole.......that's the way my wife says it


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Sorry but cheap caca gives me a headache.... only the best for Jersey!
> 
> 
> Jeff Foxworthy, Ron White, Bill Engvall, Larry the Cable Guy.


Nope not cheap. But you must have a low tolerance for the tater juice.


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2010)

Nick, i didnt go all the way to midnight...imma bout to hit the hay. got another appt i dont wanna sleep in and miss.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I never registered my jon boat.When ever I'd use it in a public lake,I'd go get the application,fill it out,but don't mail it.Then if I was checked,I'd have that for 60 days.
> Don't know how it works now.


Don't know if I will try that but got all the stuff sitting on my dresser. May give it a try, what they gona do fine me. Thats was OT money was made for.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Red Skelton and Jerry Clower were funnier.


Neva herdem


dougefresh said:


> Back at ya, cept for the way you pronounce Doug( like ya dug up some worms and went over yonder to fish wid um.)


Sshhh.. not talk of things that wiggle on their belly.


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> My name is pronounced care in. Spelled Karen.



There ya goooo. I missed ur sassiness


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Sorry but cheap caca gives me a headache.... only the best for Jersey!



Lightweight... Like I said in an earlier thread(poet and I didn't know it) Why pay for a GLoomis when a Lightining rod does the trick.




> Jeff Foxworthy, Ron White, Bill Engvall, Larry the Cable Guy.



Speakin of cheap liquor....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!


Hey Karen, best of days to ya.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 9, 2010)

slip said:


> Daily Drivelerlate night edition
> 
> BB drops in, Tgat turns canadian?, Nick lookin for trouble, Yara calls me a bad influence (pot meet...), stop at the black mans house to say "hello", Yara gets ready for the south, Nor'leans, Flori-duh, Tanner's lizard farm, birthdays = cheesecake?, butt nekidd on roof top, Bama dont fly, overgrown rascal, Bama FUI?, motherless goats, Belle stops by, egg layin lizard, Turtlebug comes in shootin, huntin chicks and greens, Drivelers we be(is), Dead Hog Hauler, pres Otis?, SGG has greens?, Nick makin history, no more seatbelts?!, YaraG starts her first thread, turtlebug does the nanner dance, Benji goes, Nicodemus knows magic, GaBelle stops by checkin on her mountain man, Hankus drops by, Snowy's green chick confuses Bama, Seth likes colors, party at Slip's, bluegrassbowhntr=Kramer?, JeffC says good grinnies, Nicodemus' sigline mysteriously changes, Bama sleep deprived and acting goofy, Miguel is gonna paste YaraG's hair, Otis says floggins for rule breakers, Snowy and Belle called to the office, bluegrassbowhntr had helmet stolen, zucchinni pie tastes like apple pie minus the apples says Slip, Snowy bakes with green flecks, Doug's getting bluegrassbowhntr new pool girl, Miguel is now mobile, YaraG rolls with Limp Bizkit, Miguel hangs with roosters in Fitzgerald, Nicodemus teaches THE language, Slip has lots of zucs and squash, ipod swap, redenvous planning, Deerehauler comes in sleep walking, 243Savage didn't change Nic's sigline, Snowy and Deerehauler huntin for chicks and greens, SGG brings the whip
> 
> ...



Awesome job Slip!!! 

I told you not to tell.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Speakin of cheap liquor....



WHERE????


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2010)

slip said:


> Daily Drivelerlate night edition
> 
> BB drops in, Tgat turns canadian?, Nick lookin for trouble, Yara calls me a bad influence (pot meet...), stop at the black mans house to say "hello", Yara gets ready for the south, Nor'leans, Flori-duh, Tanner's lizard farm, birthdays = cheesecake?, butt nekidd on roof top, Bama dont fly, overgrown rascal, Bama FUI?, motherless goats, Belle stops by, egg layin lizard, Turtlebug comes in shootin, huntin chicks and greens, Drivelers we be(is), Dead Hog Hauler, pres Otis?, SGG has greens?, Nick makin history, no more seatbelts?!, YaraG starts her first thread, turtlebug does the nanner dance, Benji goes, Nicodemus knows magic, GaBelle stops by checkin on her mountain man, Hankus drops by, Snowy's green chick confuses Bama, Seth likes colors, party at Slip's, bluegrassbowhntr=Kramer?, JeffC says good grinnies, Nicodemus' sigline mysteriously changes, Bama sleep deprived and acting goofy, Miguel is gonna paste YaraG's hair, Otis says floggins for rule breakers, Snowy and Belle called to the office, bluegrassbowhntr had helmet stolen, zucchinni pie tastes like apple pie minus the apples says Slip, Snowy bakes with green flecks, Doug's getting bluegrassbowhntr new pool girl, Miguel is now mobile, YaraG rolls with Limp Bizkit, Miguel hangs with roosters in Fitzgerald, Nicodemus teaches THE language, Slip has lots of zucs and squash, ipod swap, redenvous planning, Deerehauler comes in sleep walking, 243Savage didn't change Nic's sigline, Snowy and Deerehauler huntin for chicks and greens, SGG brings the whip
> 
> ...





My fine young friend, that right there earned you a little something to go in your presentation case.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Lightweight... Like I said in an earlier thread(poet and I didn't know it) Why pay for a GLoomis when a Lightining rod does the trick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

slip said:


> Daily Drivelerlate night edition
> 
> BB drops in, Tgat turns canadian?, Nick lookin for trouble, Yara calls me a bad influence (pot meet...), stop at the black mans house to say "hello", Yara gets ready for the south, Nor'leans, Flori-duh, Tanner's lizard farm, birthdays = cheesecake?, butt nekidd on roof top, Bama dont fly, overgrown rascal, Bama FUI?, motherless goats, Belle stops by, egg layin lizard, Turtlebug comes in shootin, huntin chicks and greens, Drivelers we be(is), Dead Hog Hauler, pres Otis?, SGG has greens?, Nick makin history, no more seatbelts?!, YaraG starts her first thread, turtlebug does the nanner dance, Benji goes, Nicodemus knows magic, GaBelle stops by checkin on her mountain man, Hankus drops by, Snowy's green chick confuses Bama, Seth likes colors, party at Slip's, bluegrassbowhntr=Kramer?, JeffC says good grinnies, Nicodemus' sigline mysteriously changes, Bama sleep deprived and acting goofy, Miguel is gonna paste YaraG's hair, Otis says floggins for rule breakers, Snowy and Belle called to the office, bluegrassbowhntr had helmet stolen, zucchinni pie tastes like apple pie minus the apples says Slip, Snowy bakes with green flecks, Doug's getting bluegrassbowhntr new pool girl, Miguel is now mobile, YaraG rolls with Limp Bizkit, Miguel hangs with roosters in Fitzgerald, Nicodemus teaches THE language, Slip has lots of zucs and squash, ipod swap, redenvous planning, Deerehauler comes in sleep walking, 243Savage didn't change Nic's sigline, Snowy and Deerehauler huntin for chicks and greens, SGG brings the whip
> 
> ...




I'm glad you made it so I could read it without putting my glasses on.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> My name is Jeff,it's pronounced butt hole.......that's the way my wife says it



sheeeesh! Watch out!, don't get all nasty... Nic is on here and will fine you points...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

if the feet come out I am gone.........


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

slip said:


> Daily Drivelerlate night edition
> 
> BB drops in, Tgat turns canadian?, Nick lookin for trouble, Yara calls me a bad influence (pot meet...), stop at the black mans house to say "hello", Yara gets ready for the south, Nor'leans, Flori-duh, Tanner's lizard farm, birthdays = cheesecake?, butt nekidd on roof top, Bama dont fly, overgrown rascal, Bama FUI?, motherless goats, Belle stops by, egg layin lizard, Turtlebug comes in shootin, huntin chicks and greens, Drivelers we be(is), Dead Hog Hauler, pres Otis?, SGG has greens?, Nick makin history, no more seatbelts?!, YaraG starts her first thread, turtlebug does the nanner dance, Benji goes, Nicodemus knows magic, GaBelle stops by checkin on her mountain man, Hankus drops by, Snowy's green chick confuses Bama, Seth likes colors, party at Slip's, bluegrassbowhntr=Kramer?, JeffC says good grinnies, Nicodemus' sigline mysteriously changes, Bama sleep deprived and acting goofy, Miguel is gonna paste YaraG's hair, Otis says floggins for rule breakers, Snowy and Belle called to the office, bluegrassbowhntr had helmet stolen, zucchinni pie tastes like apple pie minus the apples says Slip, Snowy bakes with green flecks, Doug's getting bluegrassbowhntr new pool girl, Miguel is now mobile, YaraG rolls with Limp Bizkit, Miguel hangs with roosters in Fitzgerald, Nicodemus teaches THE language, Slip has lots of zucs and squash, ipod swap, redenvous planning, Deerehauler comes in sleep walking, 243Savage didn't change Nic's sigline, Snowy and Deerehauler huntin for chicks and greens, SGG brings the whip
> 
> ...


NICE job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It rocked!



Jeff Raines said:


> My name is Jeff,it's pronounced butt hole.......that's the way my wife says it






hogtrap44 said:


> Nope not cheap. But you must have a low tolerance for the tater juice.


huh??????


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> My name is Jeff,it's pronounced butt hole.......that's the way my wife says it



That's funny... That's Doug's name too!!! 



slip said:


> Nick, i didnt go all the way to midnight...imma bout to hit the hay. got another appt i dont wanna sleep in and miss.



Good night Slip!!!



YaraG. said:


> There ya goooo. I missed ur sassiness



Me, Sassy??? Nope!!!  



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Karen, best of days to ya.



Hey HT!!! What's for supper?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

slip said:


> Nick, i didnt go all the way to midnight...imma bout to hit the hay. got another appt i dont wanna sleep in and miss.


Hey Slip. How'd it go today?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> My name is Jeff,it's pronounced butt hole.......that's the way my wife says it



You too?!? What tha heck?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> sheeeesh! Watch out!, don't get all nasty... Nic is on here and will fine you points...





I ain`t near as mean as folks make me out to be.    Not in this part of the forum anyway...


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2010)

G'night folks, im gone like fried chicken in atl.



thanks again for the help SGG.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That's funny... That's Doug's name too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boiled eggs, pickled sardines,ham,cornbread,field peas and a twinkie.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> WHERE????



My house..it's my b-day..


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> My name is Jeff,it's pronounced butt hole.......that's the way my wife says it


Bet she doesn't say butt though.



slip said:


> Nick, i didnt go all the way to midnight...imma bout to hit the hay. got another appt i dont wanna sleep in and miss.


Night Dude good luck in the mornin.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> if the feet come out I am gone.........





Sweetwater said:


> Lightweight... Like I said in an earlier thread(poet and I didn't know it) Why pay for a GLoomis when a Lightining rod does the trick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not light weight... smart drinker.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That's funny... That's Doug's name too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Riiiighttt, ok.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

slip said:


> G'night folks, im gone like fried chicken in atl.



Metaphor of the week....WTG kid.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> My house..it's my b-day..



Happy Birthday.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jun 9, 2010)

nic, I know. Thanks for all you do here! 
speaking of nasty, they are getting ugly on that pitbull forum. Whats so funny is the pro pb's are posting the most ignorant, grammatically incorrect hate-talk...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> nic, I know. Thanks for all you do here!
> speaking of nasty, they are getting ugly on that pitbull forum. Whats so funny is the pro pb's are posting the most ignorant, grammatically incorrect hate-talk...



pitbull talk is as bad as the black panthers in ga.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZqHPqTDHxJs&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZqHPqTDHxJs&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
5:05


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> My house..it's my b-day..


Happy birthdaySW.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Bet she doesn't say butt though.


Yep,I've never ever heard my wife say a cuss word in anger.
She doesn't have to,she insults me by saying NO


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 9, 2010)

slip said:


> G'night folks, im gone like fried chicken in atl.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again for the help SGG.



You're welcome!!! 



hogtrap44 said:


> Boiled eggs, pickled sardines,ham,cornbread,field peas and a twinkie.



Everything sounds good cept the twinkie. 



Sweetwater said:


> My house..it's my b-day..



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

_slip_....we need to talk _(did I sound like Nic)_


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Happy Birthday.





hogtrap44 said:


> Happy birthdaySW.



Thanks y'all...

I just turned 22....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> View attachment 533705
> 
> Not light weight... smart drinker.
> 
> ...


 Cute lil coffee cup ya got there.
 Not near big enough fo me. Heck i gotta have a swaller er three at least.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!



Thanks SGG...


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jun 9, 2010)

gtg, my wife is yelling for me again...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

My lord... look at the thread count. Were a bunch of hens tonight


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

Dang idjets done tore sumin else up. They makin me earn my money tonight. BBL


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You're welcome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww, the twinkie is to sop up da juice from all dat. 
 I fix you some sometime.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2010)

Enjoyable evenin` folks. Ya`ll have a goodun. Best regards.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> gtg, my wife is yelling for me again...


Man you need a break bad.
 Try a hex. Works for me.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Dang idjets done tore sumin else up. They makin me earn my money tonight. BBL



It's a loose nuetral....If'n sumptin ain't workin it's a loose nuetral...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Enjoyable evenin` folks. Ya`ll have a goodun. Best regards.


See ya Nick. Get well quick. Mabe come by this weekend.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> gtg, my wife is yelling for me again...



Exit only exit only...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> My lord... look at the thread count. Were a bunch of hens tonight


Yep get ta layin dem aggs quick.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Yep,I've never ever heard my wife say a cuss word in anger.
> She doesn't have to,she insults me by saying NO



Your wife sounds very familiar to me.  



Jeff C. said:


> _slip_....we need to talk _(did I sound like Nic)_



 Just like him!!! 



hogtrap44 said:


> Awww, the twinkie is to sop up da juice from all dat.
> I fix you some sometime.



Sounds good to me!!!



Nicodemus said:


> Enjoyable evenin` folks. Ya`ll have a goodun. Best regards.



Good Night Nic!!! Hope you feel much better in the mornin.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Thanks y'all...
> 
> I just turned 22....


Wow man i remember that back,......when? Have a dadgum gooden bud.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Enjoyable evenin` folks. Ya`ll have a goodun. Best regards.



Nite and best regards sir.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

slip said:


> Daily Drivelerlate night edition
> 
> BB drops in, Tgat turns canadian?, Nick lookin for trouble, Yara calls me a bad influence (pot meet...), stop at the black mans house to say "hello", Yara gets ready for the south, Nor'leans, Flori-duh, Tanner's lizard farm, birthdays = cheesecake?, butt nekidd on roof top, Bama dont fly, overgrown rascal, Bama FUI?, motherless goats, Belle stops by, egg layin lizard, Turtlebug comes in shootin, huntin chicks and greens, Drivelers we be(is), Dead Hog Hauler, pres Otis?, SGG has greens?, Nick makin history, no more seatbelts?!, YaraG starts her first thread, turtlebug does the nanner dance, Benji goes, Nicodemus knows magic, GaBelle stops by checkin on her mountain man, Hankus drops by, Snowy's green chick confuses Bama, Seth likes colors, party at Slip's, bluegrassbowhntr=Kramer?, JeffC says good grinnies, Nicodemus' sigline mysteriously changes, Bama sleep deprived and acting goofy, Miguel is gonna paste YaraG's hair, Otis says floggins for rule breakers, Snowy and Belle called to the office, bluegrassbowhntr had helmet stolen, zucchinni pie tastes like apple pie minus the apples says Slip, Snowy bakes with green flecks, Doug's getting bluegrassbowhntr new pool girl, Miguel is now mobile, YaraG rolls with Limp Bizkit, Miguel hangs with roosters in Fitzgerald, Nicodemus teaches THE language, Slip has lots of zucs and squash, ipod swap, redenvous planning, Deerehauler comes in sleep walking, 243Savage didn't change Nic's sigline, Snowy and Deerehauler huntin for chicks and greens, SGG brings the whip
> Awsome slip and SGG
> ...





Tuffdawg said:


> WHERE????


Well hellooooo there Young lady


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow man i remember that back,......when? Have a dadgum gooden bud.



I lied...43. Thanks man.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

DJ where you been? We been worried sick.
 Glad you could make it.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I lied...43. Thanks man.



Yep ize studing pic an say, naw can't be.  But ya 43, hummmmm yeah that was a good time too. Rok On.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> DJ where you been? We been worried sick.
> Glad you could make it.



Been getting a jump on my morning report so I may be able to run the loader later if I get a chance. Had to embroider a bunch of baseball jerseys yesterday morning for a baseball team so I got to bed late


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Enjoyable evenin` folks. Ya`ll have a goodun. Best regards.


Night Sir.



Sweetwater said:


> It's a loose nuetral....If'n sumptin ain't workin it's a loose nuetral...


Yep, but most of the stuff I play with doesn't have a neutral(All 3ph 480)but out here you it still doesn't fix stupid. My machanic has his loader running again so just turning wrenches right now.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Night Sir.
> 
> 
> Yep, but most of the stuff I play with doesn't have a neutral(All 3ph 480)but out here you it still doesn't fix stupid. My machanic has his loader running again so just turning wrenches right now.



I want to work for you Doug


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 9, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Been getting a jump on my morning report so I may be able to run the loader later if I get a chance. Had to embroider a bunch of baseball jerseys yesterday morning for a baseball team so I got to bed late



You embroider? Can you teach me?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Your wife sounds very familiar to me.


It has already been established that ya'll were kin.


Well folks gona shut my partners loader off this time. WE GOTS a good one.


To those how are going to bed soon, have a good one.This may take a bit.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You embroider? Can you teach me?



Actually you laugh but I got a machine that does it! Do all kinds of stuff mostly do baby clothes and stuff like that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm slap full....my eyes are closin'....and ya'll ran this driveler like a runaway locomotive tonight.

Got my chores cut out for me tomorrow....

Good nite y'all.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Been getting a jump on my morning report so I may be able to run the loader later if I get a chance. Had to embroider a bunch of baseball jerseys yesterday morning for a baseball team so I got to bed late


Yep bout loader time too. Got a new bucket good teeth new tires and 150gal of fuel. Yeppers it's ready.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> It has already been established that ya'll were kin.
> 
> 
> Well folks gona shut my partners loader off this time. WE GOTS a good one.
> ...



Good luck and be careful!



Jeff C. said:


> I'm slap full....my eyes are closin'....and ya'll ran this driveler like a runaway locomotive tonight.
> 
> Got my chores cut out for me tomorrow....
> 
> Good nite y'all.


Night Jeff have a great day tomorrow


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> It has already been established that ya'll were kin.




hurry back doug


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Been getting a jump on my morning report so I may be able to run the loader later if I get a chance. Had to embroider a bunch of baseball jerseys yesterday morning for a baseball team so I got to bed late





Jeff C. said:


> I'm slap full....my eyes are closin'....and ya'll ran this driveler like a runaway locomotive tonight.
> 
> Got my chores cut out for me tomorrow....
> 
> Good nite y'all.


See ya Jeff, have a most pleasant day, soon to come.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep bout loader time too. Got a new bucket good teeth new tires and 150gal of fuel. Yeppers it's ready.



SHoot you can run that one for the night then


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm slap full....my eyes are closin'....and ya'll ran this driveler like a runaway locomotive tonight.
> 
> Got my chores cut out for me tomorrow....
> 
> Good nite y'all.



Nite...



hogtrap44 said:


> Yep bout loader time too. Got a new bucket good teeth new tires and 150gal of fuel. Yeppers it's ready.



Time to break stuff....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> It has already been established that ya'll were kin.
> 
> 
> Well folks gona shut my partners loader off this time. WE GOTS a good one.
> ...


Much luck Doug, see ya later.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> It has already been established that ya'll were kin.



Oh yeah, I forgot!!! 



deerehauler said:


> Actually you laugh but I got a machine that does it! Do all kinds of stuff mostly do baby clothes and stuff like that!



No, I'm not laughing at all. I was being serious. I want one of those machines so bad, but Doug says no. I'd like to have one so I can do bags and such. Doug's grandma has tried to teach me to do it by hand, but I just can't get the hang of it. 



Jeff C. said:


> I'm slap full....my eyes are closin'....and ya'll ran this driveler like a runaway locomotive tonight.
> 
> Got my chores cut out for me tomorrow....
> 
> Good nite y'all.



Night JeffC.!!! Have fun tomorrow. Watch out for them chiggers!!! 



Jeff Raines said:


> hurry back doug



Why? You scared?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 9, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Why? You scared?



No maam,ain't but one thing in this world I'm scared of and that's lightning.............but I do know my limitations


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> No maam,ain't but one thing in this world I'm scared of and that's lightning.............but I do know my limitations



You're scared of lightning too?!? I sure don't like that stuff. I'd hide under the bed with the dog if I could fit, when it goes to lightning here.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

Well,.... If i could save time in a bottle the sign would say, sealed an stored for ever cause awake time is over.
 Must remember that you can tune a piano, but you can't tuna fish.  Nite all.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> No, I'm not laughing at all. I was being serious. I want one of those machines so bad, but Doug says no. I'd like to have one so I can do bags and such. Doug's grandma has tried to teach me to do it by hand, but I just can't get the hang of it.
> 
> 
> :



Oh there are days I would just about give it away!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well,.... If i could save time in a bottle the sign would say, sealed an stored for ever cause awake time is over.
> Must remember that you can tune a piano, but you can't tuna fish.  Nite all.


Night bud!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 9, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You're scared of lightning too?!? I sure don't like that stuff. I'd hide under the bed with the dog if I could fit, when it goes to lightning here.



Yep,I have literally ran out of the woods when I hear thunder and see lightning.
My huntin partner laughed at me one day for doing that.2 weeks later,he went back to his stand only to find his tree had been struck and his stand a twisted chunk of metal


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well,.... If i could save time in a bottle the sign would say, sealed an stored for ever cause awake time is over.
> Must remember that you can tune a piano, but you can't tuna fish.  Nite all.



Good night!!!



deerehauler said:


> Oh there are days I would just about give it away!



When you have one of those days... call me!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Yep,I have literally ran out of the woods when I hear thunder and see lightning.
> My huntin partner laughed at me one day for doing that.2 weeks later,he went back to his stand only to find his tree had been struck and his stand a twisted chunk of metal



Wow, that was a close call. That's why I don't like it. You can't run from it! I don't like tornadoes either. 

Saturday night at Blackbeards, lightning was popping all over the place and we're standing outside the restaurant on the front porch. Every time lightning struck, I would sit down on the bench. Knowing full well that if nobody would've been there with me, I would've been under the bench.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good night!!!
> 
> 
> 
> When you have one of those days... call me!!!



Oh I already dumped it at the mother in laws house and she runs it most of the time. I do all the shirts Ball hats and little things that I get from people I work with or know she does all our online orders we get!  We use to do it at my house but it caused a headache cause I like to keep the area picked up and someone else did not


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> No maam,ain't but one thing in this world I'm scared of and that's lightning.............but I do know my limitations



I ain't scared of much...but lightning is one of em. I've seen first hand what it can do and it ain't pretty...ain't pretty at all.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 9, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Oh I already dumped it at the mother in laws house and she runs it most of the time. I do all the shirts Ball hats and little things that I get from people I work with or know she does all our online orders we get!  We use to do it at my house but it caused a headache cause I like to keep the area picked up and someone else did not



So you do like a little business thing with it? That's cool!!! I told Doug if I got one, it would almost pay for itself cause everyone likes to have stuff embroidered. At the beginning of the school year, I looked all over this town for someone to embroider Tanner's name on his bookbag. I couldn't find not one person that done it. 

That's why they say opposites attract.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> So you do like a little business thing with it? That's cool!!! I told Doug if I got one, it would almost pay for itself cause everyone likes to have stuff embroidered. At the beginning of the school year, I looked all over this town for someone to embroider Tanner's name on his bookbag. I couldn't find not one person that done it.
> 
> That's why they say opposites attract.



Well the one we got is a pro 18 needle machine and it still has not been paid off. 

Yep  we do it as a business if you ever need anything done I will help yall out just let me know!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 9, 2010)

I've got to go across the street to walmart for more puppy chow.Dang pups are eating 4 lbs a day.
Be glad when Saturday gets here and they are ready for new homes


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

Miss the 3am shutdownWell I guess I'll just sit here and eat some boston butt and be happy that we got the machine back up and running.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 9, 2010)

at least you're eatin good


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 9, 2010)

Y'all bout killed a whole driveler in 7 hours!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Y'all bout killed a whole driveler in 7 hours!!!



if it weren't for the 3 am shut down that stops all drivel we might have done it


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Y'all bout killed a whole driveler in 7 hours!!!



Only half of it. Figured we let the daywalker get the rest.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 9, 2010)

We did 10 pages in 12 hrs on the "Hotel",then it took 6 days to finish it.....They did 15 pages since 6pm yesterday


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 9, 2010)

Good Morning Drivellers!!! Y'all sure been chatty lately.  I'd better go back to bed and read up on this when I get to work later!    



That is if I can find this later...y'all might have it locked down before noon at this rate!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 9, 2010)

Mernin yall


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mernin yall



What up HankTanner said he saw some baby chickens in the peacan orchard last weekend. I'll try to get ya some of them wild ones sometime soon.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> we had one....
> 
> ask the regulars what happened....





bluegrassbowhntr said:


> chatrooms have a spotty history with this bunch!!!



I miss the ol dirty... i mean chat room.  

Whatever happened to that thing anyway??  I use to wake up on the floor in there feelin real cloudy and confused on Saturday and Sunday mornings!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2010)

ugh its too early


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yara, first lesson in the Southern language. Listen close now.
> 
> 
> Breakfast, eaten around daylight or a little before. Standard fair, you know.
> ...



Seein as how i have to get up at 430am and have 2 babies to feed and get to bed by 830, my supper time is at 630... way before sun down.  Guess I FAIL!!   

But i do go back to bein normal in the fall when daylight savings time ends. 



SnowHunter said:


> last time I got caught in one of those, I went through 6 times in 2 hours  They just waved me on through the last 3 times
> 
> Only 4 Woodyites have seen my place... Id like to keep it that way



That what you think.... dont mind those noises in the bushes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Why do they call it "getting your dog fixed" if afterwards it doesn't work anymore?


 
Cause it's fixin the problem, not the dog..



YaraG. said:


> What color would a smurf turn if you choked it?


 
Purple??



YaraG. said:


> Why can't woman put their mascara on with their mouth closed?


 
Women can't do anything with their mouth's closed!!!




YaraG. said:


> How come there aren't B batteries?


 
Cause folks would have thought you were studdering when you asked for them..

Morning y'all, back to the rock pile. Y'all keep it all in one sock today.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cause it's fixin the problem, not the dog..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's just too early for your shenanigans  
Morning Drivelers.....


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 9, 2010)

Good morning!! Seriously, y'all? 11 pages in just one night?? Let the poor thread live longer than a day! 

Woke up with sneezles this morning and now my head is clogged. Ugh.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

Morning and goodnight just a qui k driveby on the way to bed!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2010)

Good mornin` folks. Good day to everbody...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm signin' out now, y'all! Gotta go look decent for work!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh, and Big Grouch, thanks for the avatar change!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Good morning!! Seriously, y'all? 11 pages in just one night?? Let the poor thread live longer than a day!
> 
> Woke up with sneezles this morning and now my head is clogged. Ugh.



Hope you feel better Miss.Belle. You should have seen us lastnight  we were jammin


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Hope you feel better Miss.Belle. You should have seen us lastnight  we were jammin



I can see the aftermath. 500 posts!!!!!! Y'all must've had a serious PAR-TAY!!! 

I'm feelin' fine. Just woke up sneezin'. It's my Grouch I'm worried about.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I can see the aftermath. 500 posts!!!!!! Y'all must've had a serious PAR-TAY!!!
> 
> I'm feelin' fine. Just woke up sneezin'. It's my Grouch I'm worried about.



Allergies perhaps... or did ya sleep in front of the a.c.? Yeah they had a great ol' time pickin on "Jersey" lastnight but then I had to give it back to the "Mexican"
Well im off... doctor just called me in. Ya'll have a great mornin....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

Btw Daddy.... you look exhausted! xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Btw Daddy.... you look exhausted! xoxoxoxoxo





That was one week after knee surgery last October. I shouldn`t have gone to that demo, but insisted. I payed for it. That walkin` stick weren`t for looks!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

Mornin y'all...

Ugh...does anyone have a Goodys powder?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 9, 2010)

Mornin' Peeps.....anyone have coffee ready.....I need a cup or 3....


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That was one week after knee surgery last October. I shouldn`t have gone to that demo, but insisted. I payed for it. That walkin` stick weren`t for looks!



Nick, I think she was referring to the pic I just sent . I had just woke up from a catnap....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Nick, I think she was referring to the pic I just sent . I had just woke up from a catnap....



Oops!! That`s right, I`m Pappa, or something like that.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Oops!! That`s right, I`m Pappa, or something like that.





As long as she didn't send you the pics she sent me yesterday you can be papi. ..those may have sent you into cardiac arrest.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2010)

TGattis said:


> As long as she didn't send you the pics she sent me yesterday you can be papi. ..those may have sent you into cardiac arrest.



Spare me, please. I`m an old man, remember!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2010)

And I am feelin` it this mornin`..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2010)

yawn....smack, smack.
Coffee please.
518 posts in 12 hours? That may be a record.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 9, 2010)

I hear ya Goodys, Advil,  Vicodin. ....medicines in order of importance


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> yawn....smack, smack.
> Coffee please.
> 518 posts in 12 hours? That may be a record.



Already have had a pot of double strength......

 Just got the order to " RE WARM"


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I hear ya Goodys, Advil,  Vicodin. ....medicines in order of importance



Yeah...and zantac.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> yawn....smack, smack.
> Coffee please.
> 518 posts in 12 hours? That may be a record.




Jersey was all excited about it last night...she was feeling the love...


Who keeps those record logs anyways?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Jersey was all excited about it last night...she was feeling the love...
> 
> 
> Who keeps those record logs anyways?



I think they are considered more as "evidence" than records.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 9, 2010)

Aaaaachoo! Snif, snif. Cough, cough, cough. Wheeze..gurgle!

Repeat!


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 9, 2010)

Helloooo


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

Mornin' Folks!!

Dang....daughter just left to go back to Valdosta for summer semester....I miss her already.

Another day like yesterday, and this one will be gone tonight


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Helloooo



Mornin'


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Helloooo


well, well, look what the cat dragged in. 
How you been, Lee?


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Folks!!
> 
> Dang....daughter just left to go back to Valdosta for summer semester....I miss her already.
> 
> Another day like yesterday, and this one will be gone tonight


Morning, Jeff! I got one in College, and the other is about to be a senior in High School.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, well, look what the cat dragged in.
> How you been, Lee?
> 
> Morning, Jeff! I got one in College, and the other is about to be a senior in High School.



Morning, Robert!! They grow up too fast. I'm Lucky to some extent, I have a 22 yr. old son that will be with us for as long as my wife and I are around.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2010)

sigh...
heading to work. Later!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 9, 2010)

What's going on in here???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> sigh...
> heading to work. Later!



Have a good day!!!



Comeaux said:


> What's going on in here???



You name it!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin'







rhbama3 said:


> well, well, look what the cat dragged in.
> How you been, Lee?



Been good Robert!!  We still don't have internet at the new house so the only time I have access is at work which has been crazy.  Hope yall are doin well


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> That what you think.... dont mind those noises in the bushes.


 And they won't mind the lil red lasers all over either  



Sweetwater said:


> Mornin y'all...
> 
> Ugh...does anyone have a Goodys powder?


Mornin SW... I hear ya...me too.... 


Nicodemus said:


> And I am feelin` it this mornin`..


Mornin Nick  Hope the as the day goes, ya get feelin better 


rhbama3 said:


> yawn....smack, smack.
> Coffee please.
> 518 posts in 12 hours? That may be a record.


Mornin Wingman 


chuckb7718 said:


> Aaaaachoo! Snif, snif. Cough, cough, cough. Wheeze..gurgle!
> 
> Repeat!


 Mornin Chuckiepoo 


bigox911 said:


> Helloooo


Well hey there Lee!!!  Hows things goin with the new place? 


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Folks!!
> 
> Dang....daughter just left to go back to Valdosta for summer semester....I miss her already.
> 
> Another day like yesterday, and this one will be gone tonight


awwwww 

Mornin Jeff 


Comeaux said:


> What's going on in here???


Hey Stranger....


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 9, 2010)

Just a quick drive by...Y'all have a good one.. Gotta hit the road.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

Mornin Snowy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> And they won't mind the lil red lasers all over either
> 
> 
> Mornin SW... I hear ya...me too....
> ...



Snowyyy!!! Good Mornin'....get those pallets busted up

Don't even ask me?????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin Snowy.



Mornin' Sweetwater!!! Was it your Birfday yesterday???.....and if so, belated Happy Birfday


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Just a quick drive by...Y'all have a good one.. Gotta hit the road.


Mornin Bobby  Have a goodun!!!


Sweetwater said:


> Mornin Snowy.


Mornin  


Jeff C. said:


> Snowyyy!!! Good Mornin'....get those pallets busted up
> 
> Don't even ask me?????


Not quite, have 2 1/2 more to go  Gonna wait till this evenin...I might be able to lift the Skill saw by then  Arms are a bit jellyfied right now 

and no, aint even gonna ask


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

Where is SHE!!!!


_OK....who did I sound like???_


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Nick, I think she was referring to the pic I just sent . I had just woke up from a catnap....



Dog tired .... That's what you look. I think I should cancel my trip so ya can sleep for a few days. Btw... The driveler works on my iPhone in the doctors office... Woohoo. But I can't respond to longggg to do each one. Ima rambbling...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Sweetwater!!! Was it your Birfday yesterday???.....and if so, belated Happy Birfday



Mornin Jeff....It's today...thanks. But I got an early start last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin Jeff....It's today...thanks. But I got an early start last night.



 Don't blame ya.....at your age I'd want to get it over with too


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't blame ya.....at your age I'd want to get it over with too


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Folks!!
> 
> Dang....daughter just left to go back to Valdosta for summer semester....I miss her already.
> 
> Another day like yesterday, and this one will be gone tonight


Maybe ur daughter knows my daughter???





Jeff C. said:


> Morning, Robert!! They grow up too fast. I'm Lucky to some extent, I have a 22 yr. old son that will be with us for as long as my wife and I are around.


Sounds like my Andrew...22 and still nesting at home!  


Jeff C. said:


> Don't blame ya.....at your age I'd want to get it over with too


  Happy D'Day Stillwater.   
And good morning everyone...off to work I go!     Gonna see if I still remmember how to ride my motorcycle!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin Jeff....It's today...thanks. But I got an early start last night.



 details


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Maybe ur daughter knows my daughter???
> Sounds like my Andrew...22 and still nesting at home!
> 
> Happy D'Day Stillwater.
> And good morning everyone...off to work I go!     Gonna see if I still remmember how to ride my motorcycle!



Thanks. 



Tuffdawg said:


> details



I don't remember much...and mebbe that's a good thing.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I don't remember much...and mebbe that's a good thing.


 then you did it up right then.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> then you did it up right then.



I've had lots of practice.


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> And they won't mind the lil red lasers all over either
> 
> 
> Mornin SW... I hear ya...me too....
> ...




Things is goin great, Snowy!!  Folks actually got a place to sit now and got somethin to keep the drinks cold


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I've had lots of practice.



  I've almost forgotten how to have a good time.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I've almost forgotten how to have a good time.



I came real close to meeting the Good Lord when I was 23...and I swore to myself I'd never forget how to have a good time.

Life is too short not to enjoy it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 9, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Helloooo


Long time no see stranger!!...........Looks like you are getting the prioities in order at the new place!!


Comeaux said:


> What's going on in here???


What's up Perry!!



Workin2Hunt said:


> Just a quick drive by...Y'all have a good one.. Gotta hit the road.



So what is this???.......Lets look and see what the cat drug up day today??


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2010)

morin folks....bout to head out...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 9, 2010)

slip said:


> morin folks....bout to head out...



Good luck Slip


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

slip said:


> morin folks....bout to head out...



Mornin slip.

Mornin ruttinbuck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

I ain't too good at this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but somebody's gonna get it... if SHE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 don't post in here soon!!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Good luck Slip


thanks man. this is the easy one.


Sweetwater said:


> Mornin slip.
> 
> Mornin ruttinbuck.


 mornin dude.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2010)

Slip, good luck. Let us know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Maybe ur daughter knows my daughter???
> Sounds like my Andrew...22 and still nesting at home!



Does she go to Valdosta State??? Mine is a freshman

A little different circumstance, He's special needs(I hate that term).



Tuffdawg said:


> I've almost forgotten how to have a good time.



Afternoon Tuffdawg...... now



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Long time no see stranger!!...........Looks like you are getting the prioities in order at the new place!!
> What's up Perry!!
> 
> 
> ...



Howdy Rutt....what you doin in here in the daylight



slip said:


> morin folks....bout to head out...



Dr's. appointment???? Good luck bud!!!



jmfauver said:


> Good luck Slip



Afternoon JM


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

Good luck again slip.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2010)

afternoon, dudes and Tuff-babe!
just finished lunch at da Big House cafeteria and about to get started with a bunch of small cases.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, dudes and Tuff-babe!
> just finished lunch at da Big House cafeteria and about to get started with a bunch of small cases.



Afternoon Bama. Are you an MD?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, dudes and Tuff-babe!
> just finished lunch at da Big House cafeteria and about to get started with a bunch of small cases.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, dudes and Tuff-babe!
> just finished lunch at da Big House cafeteria and about to get started with a bunch of small cases.



Afternoon Bammer... 

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, dudes and Tuff-babe!
> just finished lunch at da Big House cafeteria and about to get started with a bunch of small cases.



I'm sure you've done it before, but one of these days can we get a play-by-play commentary on one of these cases, sort of like the DD


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 9, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Afternoon Bammer...
> 
> Hello to everyone else.



Well if it aint that stinkin 'ol rajun cajun himself...


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well if it aint that stinkin 'ol rajun cajun himself...



Just over here hiding from some of the stalkers we got lurking around... 

How you been doing?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Just over here hiding from some of the stalkers we got lurking around...
> 
> How you been doing?



Comeaux.....where you from????


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Comeaux.....where you from????



Originally from Louisiana... minus the oil slick 

Now I live up by Lake Lanier in Sugar Hill.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Afternoon Bama. Are you an MD?



He's not an MD, but a perfusionist. He runs the heart lung machine for heart surgeries and works with blood salvage on other cases - when the patient bleeds during surgery, it is sucked up in a tube; he spins that down and gives it back to the patient.










But he can spend money like he's an MD


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2010)

Green Berets, ahh what a movie 

What yall up to this afternoon?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> He's not an MD, but a perfusionist. He runs the heart lung machine for heart surgeries and works with blood salvage on other cases - when the patient bleeds during surgery, it is sucked up in a tube; he spins that down and gives it back to the patient.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't we all.

Cool thanks.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Green Berets, ahh what a movie
> 
> What yall up to this afternoon?



John Wayne is da man!!! 

Just stopping by to check things out on here since I have been gone for a good while. Slow day at work allows this sort of activity you know...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Originally from Louisiana... minus the oil slick
> 
> Now I live up by Lake Lanier in Sugar Hill.



Gotcha...but where in Louisiana....I grew up in New Orleans!!! Geaux Tigers!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> John Wayne is da man!!!
> 
> Just stopping by to check things out on here since I have been gone for a good while. Slow day at work allows this sort of activity you know...



Glad you got to see me


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 9, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Just over here hiding from some of the stalkers we got lurking around...
> 
> How you been doing?



Alright... just been doin what i do best... rubbin butts.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Afternoon Bama. Are you an MD?


Naw, i just pretend to be one around the wimmenses. Tick checks take a specialist!


Tuffdawg said:


>


Hey Sweetie!


Comeaux said:


> Afternoon Bammer...
> 
> Hello to everyone else.


sniff sniff....Yep. I thought i smelled corndogs and eau-de- crab boil cologne.  



Jeff C. said:


> I'm sure you've done it before, but one of these days can we get a play-by-play commentary on one of these cases, sort of like the DD


That will require a beer and a campfire one evening. I got some pics of my office in my profile if you haven't seen them. 


Bubbette said:


> He's not an MD, but a perfusionist. He runs the heart lung machine for heart surgeries and works with blood salvage on other cases - when the patient bleeds during surgery, it is sucked up in a tube; he spins that down and gives it back to the patient.
> But he can spend money like he's an MD


 Thank you Mrs. Battle Axe. Yes, today is a cell salvage day, but we have 3 hearts tomorrow.



Jeff C. said:


> Gotcha...but where in Louisiana....I grew up in New Orleans!!! Geaux Tigers!!!


 I am SOOO disappointed in you Jeff. You hide the corndog smell well.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Jeff C. - All i want to know is, did you corrupt my Uncle or was it the other way around??


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, i just pretend to be one around the wimmenses. Tick checks take a specialist!
> 
> 
> That will require a beer and a campfire one evening. I got some pics of my office in my profile if you haven't seen them.
> ...



You better not be doin' any tic checks on anyone while I'm gone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, i just pretend to be one around the wimmenses. Tick checks take a specialist!
> 
> Hey Sweetie!
> 
> ...



Sorrrrrryyyyy!!! I have been here for 23 yrs. now though.....it took a while to perfect it



BBQBOSS said:


> Hey Jeff C. - All i want to know is, did you corrupt my Uncle or was it the other way around??



Ummmmm......He was half-way there.....I just piled on for a little more coaxing


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

what do ya'll say, 1000 by 5 pm?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 9, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> You better not be doin' any tic checks on anyone while I'm gone.



Well, ive already denied his request to check me.  Homie dont play dat!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorrrrrryyyyy!!! I have been here for 23 yrs. now though.....it took a while to perfect it
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmmm......He was half-way there.....I just piled on for a little more coaxing



I always wondered what happened to him... now i know the rest of the story!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> what do ya'll say, 1000 by 5 pm?



That'll take a load of jaw flapping...oh wait..I forgot where I was.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 9, 2010)

hey yall gess what


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 9, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey yall gess what



Ummmmm..... uhhhhhh.... You still didn't learn how to spell?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well, ive already denied his request to check me.  Homie dont play dat!



I prefer SGG



BBQBOSS said:


> I always wondered what happened to him... now i know the rest of the story!



 That was some good times!!!

 Hey....I saw my cousin that he was good friends with today, we passed each other in our errands. Anyway, I called him and he said he had met you before. His Name is Kenny (ring a bell)???


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> You better not be doin' any tic checks on anyone while I'm gone.



Then I guess I shouldn't tell you about him and Fishbait in the Huddle House this past weekend?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Then I guess I shouldn't tell you about him and Fishbait in the Huddle House this past weekend?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 9, 2010)

Afternoon folks..

You guys and gals are crazy.  over 15 pages of drivel in less than 24 hours????   Man


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2010)

man my new heart meds are making me tingly all over! like i been wearing a hat too small...but all over


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks..
> 
> You guys and gals are crazy.  over 15 pages of drivel in less than 24 hours????   Man


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Then I guess I shouldn't tell you about him and Fishbait in the Huddle House this past weekend?


 
They weren't trying to tick check the snaglletoothed waitresses were they??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Then I guess I shouldn't tell you about him and Fishbait in the Huddle House this past weekend?


I hope fishbait lets you hold the 5 gallon bucket full of water and corncobs on the way to your stand this weekend. 5 days of 90+ degree heat and it should be perfect by now. 
As far as the Huddle House, our favorite waitress told Fishbait "I gotcha covered" so i came back to the table.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope fishbait lets you hold the 5 gallon bucket full of water and corncobs on the way to your stand this weekend. 5 days of 90+ degree heat and it should be perfect by now.
> As far as the Huddle House, our favorite waitress told Fishbait "I gotcha covered" so i came back to the table.





Don't know nuttin bout no sinky corn cobs.  


If I remember correctly, Twitchy was headed YOUR way with the coffee refill hollerin "I'm comin, I'm comin".....


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Then I guess I shouldn't tell you about him and Fishbait in the Huddle House this past weekend?



in the words of tuffy SWEET BABY JESUS!!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

TGattis said:


> As long as she didn't send you the pics she sent me yesterday you can be papi. ..those may have sent you into cardiac arrest.


Why are ya trying to embarress me?!?!? Are ya really that brave?


Nicodemus said:


> Spare me, please. I`m an old man, remember!!





rhbama3 said:


> I think they are considered more as "evidence" than records.





Evening ladies & gents....


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> in the words of tuffy SWEET BABY JESUS!!!!!



You CAN spell!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You CAN spell!



lurklurklurk


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Oops!! That`s right, I`m Pappa, or something like that.


 
What are you talkin about. I'm Poppa, Big Poppa to be exact, according to the knife totin', hawk slingin youngun.




TGattis said:


> As long as she didn't send you the pics she sent me yesterday you can be papi. ..those may have sent you into cardiac arrest.


 
I have a very healthy heart,,,,,,,,,,,so far....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are you talkin about. I'm Poppa, Big Poppa to be exact, according to the knife totin', hawk slingin youngun.
> 
> View attachment 533795
> 
> ...



Keep dreamin' oh and btw... Nic is "Papa Nic" & TG is "Daddy"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Keep dreamin' oh and btw... Nic is "Papa Nic" & TG is "Daddy"


 
I have to refrain from comment in order to protect the identity of the innocent on here...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have to refrain from comment in order to protect the identity of the innocent on here...



When has that ever stopped ya?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have to refrain from comment in order to protect the identity of the innocent on here...



.............


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> When has that ever stopped ya?


 
When she looked at me with those big puppy dog brown eyes and said; " I'll cut you".

One of those memorable deciding moments in life that sticks with you..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


>


 
Kettle, or Theatre Buttered?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kettle, or Theatre Buttered?



preferably loaded with morphine

I'm sittin a LOT more gingerly and off to the side after this morning   and totin a reminder


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kettle, or Theatre Buttered?



I'll take the artery clogger please.  


Hey Snowsis!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I'll take the artery clogger please.
> 
> 
> Hey Snowsis!


Hey BugsySista


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When she looked at me with those big puppy dog brown eyes and said; " I'll cut you".
> 
> One of those memorable deciding moments in life that sticks with you..



No doubt bro...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

Evening snowy & pink bug


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> preferably loaded with morphine
> 
> I'm sittin a LOT more gingerly and off to the side after this morning   and totin a reminder



What happened? You get a spankin?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Evening snowy & pink bug


Evenin Ms Yara! 



Sweetwater said:


> What happened? You get a spankin?



I wish, that woulda made it interesting, at least   

situps on a hard coarsly textured surface, owie  

Gots me a bruse bout the size of an apple


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When she looked at me with those big puppy dog brown eyes and said; " I'll cut you".
> 
> One of those memorable deciding moments in life that sticks with you..





She didn`t have to be taught by the best. She was born knowin`. Even I would not take her on with a blade. She`s good.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Ms Yara!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did your PT test go today?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Ms Yara!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch....yeah that'll do it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> No doubt bro...


 
Just remember, when a gal clanks her teeth with her beer can when goin to take a sip, uttering the phrase, "way to go Bucky" may not be the wisest of decisions..



SnowHunter said:


> Gots me a bruse bout the size of an apple


 
I like apples..


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

Dang Nic..you ain't kiddin...them wimmens got the crazy eyes going on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> She didn`t have to be taught by the best. She was born knowin`. Even I would not take her on with a blade. She`s good.


 
Yep Nick, she's got a manner about her, that's for sure.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just remember, when a gal clanks her teeth with her beer can when goin to take a sip, uttering the phrase, "way to go Bucky" may not be the wisest of decisions..


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> How did your PT test go today?


ugh...is bout all I gotta say.... not good, but I gave it my best shot 


Sweetwater said:


> Ouch....yeah that'll do it.


yup 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just remember, when a gal clanks her teeth with her beer can when goin to take a sip, uttering the phrase, "way to go Bucky" may not be the wisest of decisions..
> 
> 
> 
> I like apples..


I don't like this kind  I'd be happy if this one dissapeared ASAP!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

Jesus........ Women and knives....... now even I know thats dangerous


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2010)

home at last!
Hope i get to stay but the beeper is giving me an evil grin.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> home at last!
> Hope i get to stay but the beeper is giving me an evil grin.



 you on meds too?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Jesus........ Women and knives....... now even I know thats dangerous



Not really treat them with respect and ya got a friend,treat them bad and ....well you know


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> you on meds too?



Mountain Dew and a tijuana mama hot sausage at the moment.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Mountain Dew and a tijuana mama hot sausage at the moment.



WELL i guess your alright until your beeper give you a nick name.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Jesus........ Women and knives....... now even I know thats dangerous


I gots scars to prove that  

I still carry one with me everywhere though 


rhbama3 said:


> home at last!
> Hope i get to stay but the beeper is giving me an evil grin.


Hey Wingman!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 9, 2010)

Howdy folks
Would like to drivel along but the ballpark calls.  
Catch up later dudes and WOW's


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 9, 2010)

By the way...anybody else having trouble with the forums running real slow.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> By the way...anybody else having trouble with the forums running real slow.



oh yes, I'm havin serious issues... pages takin 3 times to load, etc... and very slow. Thought mebe it was Windstream 

btw, Hi Neil! Bye Neil!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> By the way...anybody else having trouble with the forums running real slow.


 
Yes, it's driving me crazy...


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> WELL i guess your alright until your beeper give you a nick name.


It's only fair. I've called it lot of unprintable names before. 


SnowHunter said:


> I gots scars to prove that
> 
> I still carry one with me everywhere though
> Hey Wingman!!!



Hiya Snowbabe!


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2010)

no pro blems he re?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2010)

Sorry, I just had to correct this fella. The implications of his statement could get him banded!!! 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=545813


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> <---- paint chips



Whats happening TPaw?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry, I just had to correct this fella. The implications of his statement could get him banded!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=545813


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 9, 2010)

Conyers has gone to hades in a handbasket...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


>


Hey Tpaw!! How you doin 


rhbama3 said:


> It's only fair. I've called it lot of unprintable names before.
> 
> 
> Hiya Snowbabe!


Feelin better after restin last night? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry, I just had to correct this fella. The implications of his statement could get him banded!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=545813


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Conyers has gone to hades in a handbasket...


The Katrina refugees had to settle somewhere??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Tpaw!! How you doin
> Feelin better after restin last night?



I sure do. Figure i'll watch the finale of "Justified" from last night and make some chicken taco's.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Conyers has gone to hades in a handbasket...



yup


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I sure do. Figure i'll watch the finale of "Justified" from last night and make some chicken taco's.



sounds like a relaxin night


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 9, 2010)

Later peeps. It's been fun chatting with yall all day.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 9, 2010)

OK, y'all. I need some help figurin'something out. A colleague stated today that she was at the beach in Santa Barbara and saw some tar balls from the oil spill. I don't understand how the oil got from the Gulf of Mexico, around Central and South America, and into the Pacific Ocean. Can someone help me understand this?


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I sure do. Figure i'll watch the finale of "Justified" from last night and make some chicken taco's.



I watched it last night - it was really good. Want me to tell ya how it ends?

Chicken tacos sound good!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Later peeps. It's been fun chatting with yall all day.


Later Karo 


Bubbette said:


> OK, y'all. I need some help figurin'something out. A colleague stated today that she was at the beach in Santa Barbara and saw some tar balls from the oil spill. I don't understand how the oil got from the Gulf of Mexico, around Central and South America, and into the Pacific Ocean. Can someone help me understand this?


She's a LIAR! and/or an idiot


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Whats happening TPaw?


Hey Bama 


SnowHunter said:


> Hey Tpaw!! How you doin


I'm good. How about you?


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> She's a LIAR! and/or an idiot



She is an idjit, that's already been proven.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> OK, y'all. I need some help figurin'something out. A colleague stated today that she was at the beach in Santa Barbara and saw some tar balls from the oil spill. I don't understand how the oil got from the Gulf of Mexico, around Central and South America, and into the Pacific Ocean. Can someone help me understand this?



well, what happened was this:
A ship left the mouth of the Mississippi and steamed thru the oil slick. Tarballs stuck to the hull and was carried thru the Panama Canal. As the ship got close to the west coast, the cooler water from the Arctic ocean caused the tarballs to harden and fall off the hull where it washed ashore in California.














OR: Tell your friend to quit picking up Seal poo nuggets.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> Hey Bama
> 
> I'm good. How about you?


good here thanks 


Bubbette said:


> She is an idjit, that's already been proven.


Well she's got a track record then


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> OK, y'all. I need some help figurin'something out. A colleague stated today that she was at the beach in Santa Barbara and saw some tar balls from the oil spill. I don't understand how the oil got from the Gulf of Mexico, around Central and South America, and into the Pacific Ocean. Can someone help me understand this?


 
I think her location explains it all...


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, what happened was this:
> A ship left the mouth of the Mississippi and steamed thru the oil slick. Tarballs stuck to the hull and was carried thru the Panama Canal. As the ship got close to the west coast, the cooler water from the Arctic ocean caused the tarballs to harden and fall off the hull where it washed ashore in California.
> 
> 
> ...




First, she's not my friend, but a co-worker (you can guess who). And I wouldn't put it past her to pick up seal poo and claim it was a tar ball.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> First, she's not my friend, but a co-worker (you can guess who). And I wouldn't put it past her to pick up seal poo and claim it was a tar ball.


 
Tell her to use the taste test for positive confirmation..


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think her location explains it all...



Very true!


----------



## Resica (Jun 9, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> OK, y'all. I need some help figurin'something out. A colleague stated today that she was at the beach in Santa Barbara and saw some tar balls from the oil spill. I don't understand how the oil got from the Gulf of Mexico, around Central and South America, and into the Pacific Ocean. Can someone help me understand this?



La Brea?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

From what my Cali buds tell me....tar balls wash up on Cali beaches from a natural source.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a few medical questions.... if anyone can answer great & ty. 

I am not allowed to get an MRI because I have metal in my head. My doctor today informs me that I need an MRI. It has only been 9yrs and I get bleeding headaches still. Should I get a second opinion or am I being paranoid? My cardiologist refuses to listen to me and wants to dope me up....I don't like meds. Here's the question... who is the best neurologist & cardiologist, in GA?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

I know a good Lobotomist


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

Mornin folks


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I know a good Lobotomist


 


dougefresh said:


> Mornin folks



Mornin Doug  How ya doin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I have a few medical questions.... if anyone can answer great & ty.
> 
> I am not allowed to get an MRI because I have metal in my head. My doctor today informs me that I need an MRI. It has only been 9yrs and I get bleeding headaches still. Should I get a second opinion or am I being paranoid? My cardiologist refuses to listen to me and wants to dope me up....I don't like meds. Here's the question... who is the best neurologist & cardiologist, in GA?


 
Piedmont Hospital in Atlanta specializes in both fields

http://www.piedmonthospital.org/oth/Page.asp?PageID=OTH000075

http://www.piedmonthospital.org/oth/Page.asp?PageID=OTH000069


----------



## Swede (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I have a few medical questions.... if anyone can answer great & ty.
> 
> I am not allowed to get an MRI because I have metal in my head. My doctor today informs me that I need an MRI. It has only been 9yrs and I get bleeding headaches still. Should I get a second opinion or am I being paranoid? My cardiologist refuses to listen to me and wants to dope me up....I don't like meds. Here's the question... who is the best neurologist & cardiologist, in GA?



Wow!  Just have em lop it all off at the shoulder


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Piedmont Hospital in Atlanta specializes in both fields
> 
> http://www.piedmonthospital.org/oth/Page.asp?PageID=OTH000075
> 
> http://www.piedmonthospital.org/oth/Page.asp?PageID=OTH000069



I knew it!  He likes me, he really likes me. Thank you mexi. xoxoxoxo


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

Swede said:


> Wow!  Just have em lop it all off at the shoulder


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Piedmont Hospital in Atlanta specializes in both fields
> 
> http://www.piedmonthospital.org/oth/Page.asp?PageID=OTH000075
> 
> http://www.piedmonthospital.org/oth/Page.asp?PageID=OTH000069



It even has a Epilepsy Center, woohoo!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2010)

Swede said:


> Wow! Just have em lop it all off at the shoulder



<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qz3UzldBKjQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qz3UzldBKjQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 9, 2010)

and the saga continues huh...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> and the saga continues huh...



which one? Got about 5 different epics going on at the moment. 
Just wait till all the "moles" that commited suicide posts and got whacked start trying to sneak back in when swap and sell re-opens. 243Savage is gonna need a hammer with full auto on it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2010)

Anyone notice the thread count on this one?
I call foul.....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=306094


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I have a few medical questions.... if anyone can answer great & ty.
> 
> I am not allowed to get an MRI because I have metal in my head. My doctor today informs me that I need an MRI. It has only been 9yrs and I get bleeding headaches still. Should I get a second opinion or am I being paranoid? My cardiologist refuses to listen to me and wants to dope me up....I don't like meds. Here's the question... who is the best neurologist & cardiologist, in GA?



Emory.

when it comes to doctors in GA, thats all you need to know.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2010)

slip said:


> Emory.
> 
> when it comes to doctors in GA, thats all you need to know.


 
Emory is a teaching hospital, they'll feed you to the students and use you as a guinea pig. My dad used to work there, and I've seen it happen way to many times.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

slip said:


> Emory.
> 
> when it comes to doctors in GA, thats all you need to know.


TY babe.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Emory is a teaching hospital, they'll feed you to the students and use you as a guinea pig. My dad used to work there, and I've seen it happen way to many times.


I refuse to go to a teaching hospital. Horrible incident.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I sure do. Figure i'll watch the finale of "Justified" from last night and make some chicken taco's.





Bubbette said:


> I watched it last night - it was really good. Want me to tell ya how it ends?
> 
> Chicken tacos sound good!





It was DANG GOOD!  

Major plot preview for next season.  

And as usual, Raylan was HAWTER THAN THE DEVIL HIMSELF!      




     



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9C541d1Z3e0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9C541d1Z3e0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> It was DANG GOOD!
> 
> Major plot preview for next season.
> 
> ...



Whoa!!! That was an awesome final episode! I can't stand having to wait on the next season! 
My tivo ended before i saw the previews of next season. 
Awesome video Bugsy! I love that music!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Whoa!!! That was an awesome final episode! I can't stand having to wait on the next season!
> My tivo ended before i saw the previews of next season.
> Awesome video Bugsy! I love that music!



But Raylan was HAWT wasn't he.


----------



## Swede (Jun 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> But Raylan was HAWT wasn't he.



I just wanted to say hi


 Brad Paisley is gay and i don't know who Raylan is.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> But Raylan was HAWT wasn't he.



Isn't he always?!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 9, 2010)

Swede said:


> I just wanted to say hi
> 
> 
> Brad Paisley is gay and i don't know who Raylan is.



I just wanted to say ... I don't know who Raylan is either ... and gay or not Brad Paisley is the most awesome picker in decades  - campfire gatherin pickers excluded of course!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2010)

Swede said:


> I just wanted to say hi
> 
> 
> Brad Paisley is gay and i don't know who Raylan is.




Back to the sewers with you.   






Bubbette said:


> Isn't he always?!




I'm gonna find us matching t-shirts so we can wear em when we force Wobbert-Woo  and Fishbait to take us to the Shroom.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 9, 2010)

hello folks, what it is.........   or aint


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I'm gonna find us matching t-shirts so we can wear em when we force Wobbert-Woo  and Fishbait to take us to the Shroom.


 
I'm more the Jennifer Esposito type fan myself...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> I just wanted to say ... I don't know who Raylan is either ... and gay or not Brad Paisley is the most awesome picker in decades  - campfire gatherin pickers excluded of course!



Here ya go Tagsis. Proof that there is a God!  


Raylan (Timothy Olyphant) from Justified!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Swede said:


> I just wanted to say hi
> 
> 
> Brad Paisley is gay and i don't know who Raylan is.



You sure know how to smooth talk the ladies, don't you?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

Are ya'll watching the CMT Awards????!!!???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Are ya'll watching the CMT Awards????!!!???


 
When Faith shows up let me know, then I'll change the channel.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Here ya go Tagsis. Proof that there is a God!
> 
> 
> Raylan (Timothy Olyphant) from Justified!



   

and I missed the WHOLE season!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I prefer SGG


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Are ya'll watching the CMT Awards????!!!???



nope. Eating chicken taco's, watching some stoopid horse show, and lurking on Limewire.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> and I missed the WHOLE season!



Mitch probably blocked it using the parental controls.... on purpose.    


They're showing reruns of the finale from last night on FX.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


 
Hey Doodlebug..


----------



## pbradley (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey y'all.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You sure know how to smooth talk the ladies, don't you?





rhbama3 said:


> nope. Eating chicken taco's, watching some stoopid horse show, and lurking on Limewire.



It's ok, my husband isn't playin any more.


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2010)

howdy folks.


good gawd i think if you fell outside right now you'd make a splash and not a thud...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Doodlebug..



Hey!!!!!!!  How you doin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!!!!!!!  How you doin?


 
Fixin to post a video, these womenz have raised the testosterone level way too high in here.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2010)

boom!


----------



## Swede (Jun 9, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> I just wanted to say ... I don't know who Raylan is either ... and gay or not Brad Paisley is the most awesome picker in decades  - campfire gatherin pickers excluded of course!



I'm feelin the hostility..  Hi Tag



turtlebug said:


> Back to the sewers with you.







Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm more the Jennifer Esposito type fan myself...



I'm likin her tshirt wearin skills to



rhbama3 said:


> You sure know how to smooth talk the ladies, don't you?



it's a gift.  Lessons can be had for a fee.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



Hi


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Back to the sewers with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speaking of t-shirts, I found something for you the other day. When y'all coming back?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin folks



Mornin' FresheD



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Doug  How ya doin







SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixin to post a video, these womenz have raised the testosterone level way too high in here.



Too hot in the kitchen for ya?


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> nope. Eating chicken taco's, watching some stoopid horse show, and lurking on Limewire.



Good, get those horse shows watched before I get home!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 9, 2010)

Swede said:


> I'm feelin the hostility..  Hi Tag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hostile?    towards YOU???  Neva   
(unless ya liked it!)    sides  ... I thought Chesney was the gay one 

Hiya Sweeeeede!


----------



## Swede (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Too hot in the kitchen for ya?



THINKIN YOUR PM BOX IS ABOUT TO GET HOT

no im not yellin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Hey y'all.



Hey there PB....that is one juicy lookin strawberry


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

Paula Deen was just feeling up a youngster abs!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Speaking of t-shirts, I found something for you the other day. When y'all coming back?




Not sure. 

Did I leave my Spongebob PJ's?   







Swede said:


> THINKIN YOUR PM BOX IS ABOUT TO GET HOT
> 
> no im not yellin


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixin to post a video, these womenz have raised the testosterone level way too high in here.



It's a good thing I can't watch it. 



Swede said:


> Hi



Hello there


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

QUOTE=Swede;5010149]THINKIN YOUR PM BOX IS ABOUT TO GET HOT

no im not yellin[/QUOTE]


It went ova my head. What id do now?


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Paula Deen was just feeling up a youngster abs!



paula deen is a tool.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey there PB....that is one juicy lookin strawberry



whut up, Jeff?  Yeah she is.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

slip said:


> howdy folks.
> 
> 
> good gawd i think if you fell outside right now you'd make a splash and not a thud...



Whatch you talkin bout!!!! I haven't felt it like this in a while


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

slip said:


> paula deen is a tool.



The Queen of butter, a tool! Take it back!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' FresheD


What up JeffFixin to go back and look at them skremp again.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Good, get those horse shows watched before I get home!



I'm planning to stop by Bennetts tomorrow or Friday for about 400 pounds of corn. Also thinking about buying that last tri-pod feeder at Tractor Supply. If fridays schedule permits, i'm gonna take Allie to check trail cams and let her wreck my 4-wheeler a few times. Budget accordingly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2010)

slip said:


> paula deen is a tool.





You are correct!!! Please do not judge our beloved South by her. Or that accented drawl.


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Whatch you talkin bout!!!! I haven't felt it like this in a while


hot humid sticky blah. just rain already i tell ya.


YaraG. said:


> The Queen of butter, a tool! Take it back!



i will not!
just like larry the cable guy...imo, a tool!


 but i wouldnt mind being her taste tester...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2010)

Incoming


----------



## Swede (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> QUOTE=Swede;5010149]THINKIN YOUR PM BOX IS ABOUT TO GET HOT
> 
> no im not yellin






> It went ova my head. What id do now?


[/QUOTE]

And now??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> The Queen of butter, a tool! Take it back!



Sorry, it's true. Her accent is so over the top fake it isn't even funny.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Incoming



Outgoing


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Not sure.
> 
> Did I leave my Spongebob PJ's?



I'm off call Friday Saturday and Sunday. I'm on call next weekend and then we are in New Orleans the weekend after. If ya'll wanna hunt with me better come up here this weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Too hot in the kitchen for ya?


 
speaking of that, I made fresh guacamole tonight,,,yummm.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KRpBtjIcOEM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KRpBtjIcOEM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

Howdy all you fine people!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm off call Friday Saturday and Sunday. I'm on call next weekend and then we are in New Orleans the weekend after. If ya'll wanna hunt with me better come up here this weekend.



                



I'm gonna have to bring a pogo stick or something a little less brutal on my spine than that Big Bear if we hunt again this weekend.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Outgoing



Wash

Rinse

Repeat


----------



## Swede (Jun 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> speaking of that, I made fresh guacamole tonight,,,yummm.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KRpBtjIcOEM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KRpBtjIcOEM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



What does that have to do with yackamolley?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

pbradley said:


> whut up, Jeff?  Yeah she is.



Not much...haven't even eaten yet, maybe that's why that strawberry looked so good



dougefresh said:


> What up JeffFixin to go back and look at them skremp again.



I can taste'em every time I look at the pic Douge...I keep goin' back too



Nicodemus said:


> You are correct!!! Please do not judge our beloved South by her. Or that accented drawl.



Yeah ....she pours it on alright...and has a 'cackle'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2010)

Swede said:


> What does that have to do with yackamolley?


 
Just interjecting some estrogen into the testosteronefest..


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy all you fine people!!



What up DJOR should we call you embroidery boy

Dude let me tell ya, Sitting on lizard eggs all day then having to come to work is no fun at all.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up DJOR should we call you embroidery boy
> 
> Dude let me tell ya, Sitting on lizard eggs all day then having to come to work is no fun at all.



What up doug and I been called worse

Now who is sitting on them  Is it SGG


----------



## pbradley (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Not much...haven't even eaten yet, maybe that's why that strawberry looked so good




  Yeah, that's it.  Check out these big blue eyes and see if'n you get "tingly."

http://www.bestpaper.ru/Celebrities/Angelina-Jolie/Angelina-Jolie-263.JPG


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up DJOR should we call you embroidery boy
> 
> Dude let me tell ya, Sitting on lizard eggs all day then having to come to work is no fun at all.





 



DUDE! We are SOOOO changing your name to Nan-E-Fresh


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Wash
> 
> Rinse
> 
> Repeat


Don't for get to count to 10 and breath.



Jeff C. said:


> I can taste'em every time I look at the pic Douge...I keep goin' back too


Just went and looked in hopes that these ritz crackers and PB would taste like they looked, it didn't work.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> What up doug and I been called worse
> 
> Now who is sitting on them  Is it SGG


She made me bring them with me.



turtlebug said:


> DUDE! We are SOOOO changing your name to Nan-E-Fresh


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up DJOR should we call you embroidery boy
> 
> Dude let me tell ya, Sitting on lizard eggs all day then having to come to work is no fun at all.


thank goodness you weren't gassy today...


----------



## Swede (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Don't for get to count to 10 and breath.
> 
> Just went and looked in hopes that these ritz crackers and PBRadley would taste like they looked, it didn't work.





OH MY


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I'm gonna have to bring a pogo stick or something a little less brutal on my spine than that Big Bear if we hunt again this weekend.



we can prolly drive the truck to several places if it continues to stay dry. Just hoping i can get up there Friday. I'll move a couple of feeders if i need to depending on the trailcams pics.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> She made me bring them with me.



You are the lizard whisperer


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> She made me bring them with me.



like my avatar


----------



## Hankus (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up HankTanner said he saw some baby chickens in the peacan orchard last weekend. I'll try to get ya some of them wild ones sometime soon.



sweet gonna try get down soon  got the wkends filled till july so it mite be a nite fish thing


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> we can prolly drive the truck to several places *if it continues to stay dry*. Just hoping i can get up there Friday. I'll move a couple of feeders if i need to depending on the trailcams pics.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Yeah, that's it.  Check out these big blue eyes and see if'n you get "tingly."
> 
> http://www.bestpaper.ru/Celebrities/Angelina-Jolie/Angelina-Jolie-263.JPG



Now I'm STARVIN'



dougefresh said:


> Don't for get to count to 10 and breath.
> 
> Just went and looked in hopes that these ritz crackers and PB would taste like they looked, it didn't work.



DANGGGG!!!



dougefresh said:


> She made me bring them with me.



Hey Doug I found about 8-10 under a log here...can I send them to you???


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 9, 2010)

had a good day fishing today


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy all you fine people!!



Mornin' sir!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, it's true. Her accent is so over the top fake it isn't even funny.


I think she has her moments.




Seth carter said:


> had a good day fishing today



Is that ya holding the fish???


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I think she has her moments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2010)

nice mess of fish seth


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> had a good day fishing today



Nice mess Seth.....Yeah....I like Kangaroo rats


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> yea



You're adorable...


----------



## Swede (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I think she has her moments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So?? How did it go?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> thank goodness you weren't gassy today...


Well I don't want to talk about that here. Had to swap out one with a jelly bean hope Tanner doesn't notice. 



deerehauler said:


> You are the lizard whisperer


I've been called worse.


Seth carter said:


> like my avatar


That's cute, couldn't find something with a little more color.Want me to change mine



Hankus said:


> sweet gonna try get down soon  got the wkends filled till july so it mite be a nite fish thing


Shoot ya, well float some jugs and chase beavers. Might even go up town and "take the trash off".


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' sir!!!



Mornin or evening one of them times  How you tonight?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You're adorable...



thanks


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

Swede said:


> So?? How did it go?



It wasn't too painful...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

crazy people. Im surrounded by em. No wonder i'm not the brightest bulb in the box.  I"m lucky to even be able to put my shoes on.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Well I don't want to talk about that here. Had to swap out one with a jelly bean hope Tanner doesn't notice.
> 
> 
> I've been called worse.
> ".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Mornin or evening one of them times  How you tonight?



Fine thanks......a little grassy-----> (ask Snowy)


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



oh shut up.......


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> crazy people. Im surrounded by em. No wonder i'm not the brightest bulb in the box.  I"m lucky to even be able to put my shoes on.



wats wong tuffy


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> oh shut up.......



 who you whippin on now?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> crazy people. Im surrounded by em. No wonder i'm not the brightest bulb in the box.  I"m lucky to even be able to put my shoes on.



Well you are smart enough to get on here and talk to us fine folks!! And how are ya tonight?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Fine thanks......a little grassy-----> (ask Snowy)



Where is she hiding out at tonight anyhow?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> wats wong tuffy



 Imma gonna have to help you out with your communication skills. 

Theres a right way, and a wrong way to misspell words. 

I am = Imma 
fixing= fixin
I dont know= I dunno

Now "wats wong" looks just down right....... well.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> oh shut up.......



ouch!!....it was Miguel's fault


----------



## Swede (Jun 9, 2010)

Someone is downstairs cooking popcorn.

I swear they put essence of crack in those things


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Well you are smart enough to get on here and talk to us fine folks!! And how are ya tonight?



 I'm not sure if getting on here was smart or not.  But short of three old women driving me insane, I am GREAT!!!!!

however you and i need to revert back onto our last conversation


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Well you are smart enough And crazy enoughto get on here and talk to us fine folks!! And how are ya tonight?



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Theres a right way, and a wrong way to misspell words.



 yep.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Fixed it for ya.



 so what are you trying to say?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I'm not sure if getting on here was smart or not.  But short of three old women driving me insane, I am GREAT!!!!!
> 
> however you and i need to revert back onto our last conversation


 # old women where the heck you hanging out at 
 Okay convo away


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 9, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> had a good day fishing today



Looks like you got work to do youngin'!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm planning to stop by Bennetts tomorrow or Friday for about 400 pounds of corn. Also thinking about buying that last tri-pod feeder at Tractor Supply. If fridays schedule permits, i'm gonna take Allie to check trail cams and let her wreck my 4-wheeler a few times. Budget accordingly.



OK. Mini Me can't do anything worse to the 4-wheeler than when you drove it over a cliff. 

She has to go to the school at 11 to get fitted for their new uniforms. Other than that she's free. Why don't you let her drive your truck to the school?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> so what are you trying to say?



Well just that I know I am COOCOO FOR COCOPUFFS.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> # old women where the heck you hanging out at
> Okay convo away



 an 82 year old grandmother, My other 74 year old grandmother..... and my mom who's age I will not disclose. All in the house. Since my dad died last year they all moved in together. This house is known as the "house of widows" here in town. And lemme tell ya, my 82 year old one is straight german. Right off the boat.  My other one, well she's just insane. And my mom........ Well.......... we aint goin there. 

Mix that up with me and the kids....... you have one heck of a reality show.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 9, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Looks like you got work to do youngin'!!



already cleaned


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> OK. Mini Me can't do anything worse to the 4-wheeler than when you drove it over a cliff.
> 
> She has to go to the school at 11 to get fitted for their new uniforms. Other than that she's free. Why don't you let her drive your truck to the school?



You gota tell me that story at the next get together.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> an 82 year old grandmother, My other 74 year old grandmother..... and my mom who's age I will not disclose. All in the house. Since my dad died last year they all moved in together. This house is known as the "house of widows" here in town. And lemme tell ya, my 82 year old one is straight german. Right off the boat.  My other one, well she's just insane. And my mom........ Well.......... we aint goin there.
> 
> Mix that up with me and the kids....... you have one heck of a reality show.



Well least you have plenty of entertainment and cooks in that house then!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Well just that I know I am COOCOO FOR COCOPUFFS.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Well just that I know I am COOCOO FOR COCOPUFFS.



You give me indigestion


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Well least you have plenty of entertainment and cooks in that house then!



Yeah but it smells like old people.  The aroma of bengay isnt my idea of a house smell. Kinda cant taste the food after all that all day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> who you whippin on now?[ I have had incredibly bad( almost spooky) luck when it comes to my hunting, fishing, and the weather. Storms come out of nowhere, fronts develop overnight, and i can't buy a break lately. Miguel doesn't let me forget it and now the other winder lickers are poking me about it.
> Oh, and Seths on my ignore list so quit quoting him.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Tuffdawg said:
> 
> 
> > who you whippin on now?[ I have had incredibly bad( almost spooky) luck when it comes to my hunting, fishing, and the weather. Storms come out of nowhere, fronts develop overnight, and i can't buy a break lately. Miguel doesn't let me forget it and now the other winder lickers are poking me about it.
> ...


----------



## Swede (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Yeah but it smells like old people.  The aroma of bengay isnt my idea of a house smell. Kinda cant taste the food after all that all day.



You need someone to crash that party??


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Yeah but it smells like old people.  The aroma of bengay isnt my idea of a house smell. Kinda cant taste the food after all that all day.



 yep that stuff is kinda over powering funny how older people like to bathe in that stuff


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

Swede said:


> You need someone to crash that party??



 considering they all pretty much hate men, It wont take much.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> an 82 year old grandmother, My other 74 year old grandmother..... and my mom who's age I will not disclose. All in the house. Since my dad died last year they all moved in together. This house is known as the "house of widows" here in town. And lemme tell ya, my 82 year old one is straight german. Right off the boat.  My other one, well she's just insane. And my mom........ Well.......... we aint goin there.
> 
> Mix that up with me and the kids....... you have one heck of a reality show.


Look at this way, you don't need cable.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You give me indigestion


Sorry.But that what you get for makin me sit on them eggs.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> yep that stuff is kinda over powering funny how older people like to bathe in that stuff



OMG!!! You have no idea!!!!!!!!!!! I swear to god that it has become part of their genetic make up.  I hate bengay. Bout like florida, it smells like old people too. Bengay and old money.


----------



## Swede (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> considering they all pretty much hate men, It wont take much.



Get granny to cook me a Jaeger Schnitzel and I'll be her slave


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> OMG!!! You have no idea!!!!!!!!!!! I swear to god that it has become part of their genetic make up.  I hate bengay. Bout like florida, it smells like old people too. Bengay and old money.



 Get up shower cover self in bengay apply makeup


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

Swede said:


> Get granny to cook me a Jaeger Schnitzel and I'll be her slave



Now that granny is a freaky one. Better watch what your offering. For some reason shes obsessed with "chip n dales"  I just dont get it.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Get up shower cover self in bengay apply makeup



When I move into my new place soon...... Imma gonna have to fumigate all mine and the kids clothes.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> When I move into my new place soon...... Imma gonna have to fumigate all mine and the kids clothes.



could be worse or maybe it is do they store everything with mothballs now that smell kills me


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> an 82 year old grandmother, My other 74 year old grandmother..... and my mom who's age I will not disclose. All in the house. Since my dad died last year they all moved in together. This house is known as the "house of widows" here in town. And lemme tell ya, my 82 year old one is straight german. Right off the boat.  My other one, well she's just insane. And my mom........ Well.......... we aint goin there.
> 
> Mix that up with me and the kids....... you have one heck of a reality show.



Sweet baby Jesus...

My FIL is pure 100% German and dang near intolerable. He takes 6 10mg Lortabs a day washed down with the cheapest brown liquor he can buy gets downright angry when I refuse to drink that swill with him or share the good stuff that I drink with him.


----------



## Swede (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Now that granny is a freaky one. Better watch what your offering. For some reason shes obsessed with "chip n dales"  I just dont get it.



Oooah oooah. MMmmmm schnitzel


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> When I move into my new place soon...... Imma gonna have to fumigate all mine and the kids clothes.



The bad thing is i can  picture and smell  that in my mind now. And i can't get it out!!! eww.......


----------



## Hankus (Jun 9, 2010)

HEY Seth that was a nice mess of fish


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> HEY Seth that was a nice mess of fish



thanks


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Tuffdawg said:
> 
> 
> > who you whippin on now?[ I have had incredibly bad( almost spooky) luck when it comes to my hunting, fishing, and the weather. Storms come out of nowhere, fronts develop overnight, and i can't buy a break lately. Miguel doesn't let me forget it and now the other winder lickers are poking me about it.
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> It's the cosmic conspiracy. If you would quit cuttin' off that voodoo woman in traffic, things might get better.



If i knew which car she was in, i'd give her a gift certificate to Mellow Mushroom! On second thought, never mind. That might make it worse.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Fine thanks......a little grassy-----> (ask Snowy)





deerehauler said:


> Where is she hiding out at tonight anyhow?



That link Capt Quirk posted has me fascinated   Theres some REALLY good reading there, very interesting 

and Im still nursin a sore backside


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 9, 2010)

Where to jump in here tonight???..........Ben Gay, Jager Schnitzel??


Oh yeah there we go............That's a nice mess of fish there Seth!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> That link Capt Quirk posted has me fascinated   Theres some REALLY good reading there, very interesting
> 
> and Im still nursin a sore backside


There she is
Need to get a little tush massage


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where to jump in here tonight???..........Ben Gay, Jager Schnitzel??
> 
> 
> Oh yeah there we go............That's a nice mess of fish there Seth!!



 Hey ya Mitch


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

What is a smell that brings ya back to childhood?

With me it's the smell of freshly made plastic. My stepfather used to work in a factory when I was a child. He used to let use run loose while he taught mom to drive. He used to bring all types of inflatables.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> What is the one childhood memory that brings ya back to a certain smell?


 
Fried Apple Pies,,,,,,,,,,,and only one person has ever recreated it, and she's a wow....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> If i knew which car she was in, i'd give her a gift certificate to Mellow Mushroom! On second thought, never mind. That might make it worse.



The Mellow Mushroom down there ain't nowhere near as good as the ones up here around Atlanta. I don't know why...but I was sorely dissapointed.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> That link Capt Quirk posted has me fascinated   Theres some REALLY good reading there, very interesting
> 
> and Im still nursin a sore backside


Mornin Snowy



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where to jump in here tonight???..........Ben Gay, Jager Schnitzel??
> 
> 
> Oh yeah there we go............That's a nice mess of fish there Seth!!


Mornin Rutt



YaraG. said:


> What is the one childhood memory that brings ya back to a certain smell?


Workin at the stock yard.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> What is the one childhood memory that brings ya back to a certain smell?
> 
> With me it's the smell of freshly made plastic. My stepfather used to work in one when I was a child. He used to let use run loose while he taught mom to drive. He use to bring all typed of inflatables.



Mornings at my aunts house in Tennessee. Waking up to the combined smells of fresh country ham and homemade biscuits.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

At the end of the day, when you just can't take it any more and want to yell.... what's the one thing that can change it all?

My son wiggles and flares his nostrols.... I'm done after that.


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> What is a smell that brings ya back to childhood?



dead fish and salt water. grew up in fla for the most part, walked the docks all the time. 

i also remember the pelicans telling people what dock they could use and when they could use them.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 9, 2010)

rekon im out yall
NITE


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

slip said:


> dead fish and salt water. grew up in fla for the most part, walked the docks all the time.
> 
> i also remember the pelicans telling people what dock they could use and when they could use them.



Dude, Quack is gona be mad if all his STUFF is gone when he gets back.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> rekon im out yall
> NITE



Nite Hank


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2010)

OK, this draggin, slow responding site is wearing me out. Nite all.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> rekon im out yall
> NITE





Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, this draggin, slow responding site is wearing me out. Nite all.



Night Lightweights.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> At the end of the day, when you just can't take it any more and want to yell.... what's the one thing that can change it all?
> 
> My son wiggles and flares his nostrols.... I'm done after that.



A "Hello Princess" or my daughter singing to me.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 9, 2010)

Yall done blew thru another 300 posts tonight....my god what are we discussing...............nevermind it's drivel...


Evening peoples 

I am so glad I don't live in Conyers anymore


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> At the end of the day, when you just can't take it any more and want to yell.... what's the one thing that can change it all?



wild birds. anything from a chickadee to a hawk or crane (bird)


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 9, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey ya Mitch


Howdy DJ!!........800+ posts in 25 1/2 hours



dougefresh said:


> Mornin Snowy
> 
> Mornin Rutt
> 
> ...


Morning Doug!!......All the eggs present and accounted for!!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> A "Hello Princess" or my daughter singing to me.



Mushball !


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Dude, Quack is gona be mad if all his STUFF is gone when he gets back.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Yall done blew thru another 300 posts tonight....my god what are we discussing...............nevermind it's drivel...
> 
> 
> Evening peoples
> ...



Glad ya made it safe and sound.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy DJ!!........800+ posts in 25 1/2 hours
> 
> Morning Doug!!......All the eggs present and accounted for!!



All cept the one that I swaped out with a jellybean.Please don't tell Tanner.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> What is a smell that brings ya back to childhood?
> 
> With me it's the smell of freshly made plastic. My stepfather used to work in a factory when I was a child. He used to let use run loose while he taught mom to drive. He used to bring all types of inflatables.



Too many to count ... but if I had to narrow it down to just one I'd have to pick wood smoke.  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fried Apple Pies,,,,,,,,,,,and only one person has ever recreated it, and she's a wow....



You rang???     If you're sweet we might work something out for FPG.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, this draggin, slow responding site is wearing me out. Nite all.


must be that thread in the sports forum that they let run over 1000 posts!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

Leapin' lizzards! Hows ya'll doing? Happy i hope.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2010)

night ya'll. Got a long day tomorrow.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Mushball !



Whaaaaat, I like my daughter singing to me....


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Glad ya made it safe and sound.



Told ya not to worry I was piloting the aircraft for a major portion of the flight....



You'll pay for that comment princess


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 9, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, this draggin, slow responding site is wearing me out. Nite all.



So it ain't just us???    it's driving me NUTS... I refresh and go off and read FB while the page loads!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> All cept the one that I swaped out with a jellybean.Please don't tell Tanner.


 Where did the original one wind up!!??


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> There she is
> Need to get a little tush massage



Hey DJ 

GAH  no touchy  I can't even sit down squarely, or off kilter...gotta have a pillow


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> At the end of the day, when you just can't take it any more and want to yell.... what's the one thing that can change it all?



A good stiff drink and a....ummmm...smoke.

And the fact that no matter how good or bad I was that day..or who I made mad...my dog will act like it's the highlight of her life when I come home.

Hello to those just getting here and goodbye to those leaving.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Leapin' lizzards! Hows ya'll doing? Happy i hope.



Figured I quote ya while I talk to ya on the phone. What up HT


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2010)

gawd this place is loadin slower then molasses in February  drivin me nuts


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> A good stiff drink and a....ummmm...smoke.
> 
> And the fact that no matter how good or bad I was that day..or who I made mad...my dog will act like it's the highlight of her life when I come home.
> 
> Hello to those just getting here and goodbye to those leaving.





I can relate to the dog thing....trust me...


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2010)

slip said:


> wild birds. anything from a chickadee to a hawk or crane (bird)


i almost forgot. my dogs. it can be the worst day of my life but when my dogs are around is easier to forget about.


i dont think ill ever live without having a dog.


SnowHunter said:


> Hey DJ
> 
> GAH  no touchy  I can't even sit down squarely, or off kilter...gotta have a pillow



what did you do?


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm tethered on my Droid and the page is loading as fast as if it were DSL... so


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Leapin' lizzards! Hows ya'll doing? Happy i hope.


Good evening Craig!!



rhbama3 said:


> night ya'll. Got a long day tomorrow.


Night Robert!!.......had my bad day of the week today!!......I hope!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey DJ
> 
> GAH  no touchy  I can't even sit down squarely, or off kilter...gotta have a pillow



What ya do fall during PT


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I'm tethered on my Droid and the page is loading as fast as if it were DSL... so



Mines not bad...must be an east ga thang.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 9, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where did the original one wind up!!??



You didn't read back did you ???  CHEATER!  



SnowHunter said:


> Hey DJ
> 
> GAH  no touchy  I can't even sit down squarely, or off kilter...gotta have a pillow



somebody kicked your hiney???  



Sweetwater said:


> A good stiff drink and a....ummmm...smoke.
> 
> And the fact that no matter how good or bad I was that day..or who I made mad...my dog will act like it's the highlight of her life when I come home.
> 
> Hello to those just getting here and goodbye to those leaving.




  



SnowHunter said:


> gawd this place is loadin slower then molasses in February  drivin me nuts



yep ... it's maddening!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Leapin' lizzards! Hows ya'll doing? Happy i hope.



Hey ya HT no dougs sittin on the lizards


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

Another smell from childhood...

My grandpa had these old 1940's fords he kept from his young days in Dalton...I used to sit in em pretending I was him running from the revenuers with a trunkload of moonshine.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 9, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I'm tethered on my Droid and the page is loading as fast as if it were DSL... so


Bragger!!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> GAH  no touchy  I can't even sit down squarely, or off kilter...gotta have a pillow





slip said:


> what did you do?


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 9, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Bragger!!




Iphone user Mitch?

Seriously I couldn't tag up to the neighbors WiFi so I hooked up the Droid and it's smokin...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 9, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> You didn't read back did you ???  CHEATER!


Most of it!!.....Guess not that part!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I'm tethered on my Droid and the page is loading as fast as if it were DSL... so



I have a driod how do you do that and is it extra on top of your plan?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

ohhhhhhhh godddddddd


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> ohhhhhhhh godddddddd


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> ohhhhhhhh godddddddd


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

The smell of my dad hands of motor oil. I  spent 13yr-17yr old in the garage with him. At 20 I took a desk job at a bus company. Well... the smell of grease kept me in the garage. On Fridays I would come in my old "monkey suit" and give the mechanic a hand. Soon enough I was working on buses and answering the phones


----------



## pbradley (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> ohhhhhhhh godddddddd



child-proof packaging?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 9, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Iphone user Mitch?
> 
> Seriously I couldn't tag up to the neighbors WiFi so I hooked up the Droid and it's smokin...


Thinking about going with the tether route here!!.........Tag has that ability with her phone now..................So far it has been more reliable than Wildblue.........tether works when it's raining!!......Wildblue not!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

All i got to say is........... I cant get past the first line on the box.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> All i got to say is........... I cant get past the first line on the box.



Oh my


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> night ya'll. Got a long day tomorrow.


Night Bama.


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where did the original one wind up!!??


Well let me just say I was a little gassy today.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 9, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I have a driod how do you do that and is it extra on top of your plan?



Download PDAnet (free app)to the droid then download the PDAnet exe file for your computer enable usb debugging couple of other little things and hook it up via the charging cable thingy and voila your ready to go....no extra charges unless you stay tethered for days on end...

search for "how to tether on a Motorola Droid" on youtube...step by step instructions and it's awesome for those times no WiFi is nearby..


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Download PDAnet (free app)to the droid then download the PDAnet exe file for your computer enable usb debugging couple of other little things and hook it up via the charging cable thingy and voila your ready to go....no extra charges unless you stay tethered for days on end...
> 
> search for "how to tether on a Motorola Droid" on youtube...step by step instructions and it's awesome for those times no WiFi is nearby..



 I just burnt another brain cell reading that.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> All i got to say is........... I cant get past the first line on the box.



needs to be called Bendover...


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I just burnt another brain cell reading that.



I'm gonna burn more than that keeping up with this thread..


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

TGattis said:


> needs to be called Bendover...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 9, 2010)

Evenin' peeps....how goes it tonight?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 9, 2010)

Boy do I have game... I just done a pick up line on Snowy and it worked.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 9, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I have a driod how do you do that and is it extra on top of your plan?


With Verizon it is extra........Don't know what you have on your plan, but tethering is like having a wireless connection device


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

TGattis said:


> needs to be called Bendover...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2010)

slip said:


> what did you do?






deerehauler said:


> What ya do fall during PT





Tag-a-long said:


> somebody kicked your hiney???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pbradley said:


>



wierd tailbone and situp type movement is baaaaad. bruised the bone, and I gets an apple sized bruise on there too  


TGattis said:


> I'm tethered on my Droid and the page is loading as fast as if it were DSL... so






RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Craig!!
> 
> Night Robert!!.......had my bad day of the week today!!......I hope!!


oh and Hey Mitch  before I forget


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

Daddys old car.... it was supposed to go to me but nooooooo, his evil wife had to sell it. He would roll over, if his butt wasn't ashes.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 9, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> With Verizon it is extra........Don't know what you have on your plan, but tethering is like having a wireless connection device



I'm on Verizon....no extra charges unless you blow out the megabytes and they figure you out....PDAnet is free as well..


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Figured I quote ya while I talk to ya on the phone. What up HT


You did good multi Tasking

Hey Mitch alls well.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Craig!!
> 
> Night Robert!!.......had my bad day of the week today!!......I hope!!





deerehauler said:


> Hey ya HT no dougs sittin on the lizards


Wow i ate a big lizzard once. Got too mean for da cage so pow! In the pot it went.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Evenin' peeps....how goes it tonight?



Whatzzzuuuuuup.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Boy do I have game... I just done a pick up line on Snowy and it worked.



Do tell...please.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Download PDAnet (free app)to the droid then download the PDAnet exe file for your computer enable usb debugging couple of other little things and hook it up via the charging cable thingy and voila your ready to go....no extra charges unless you stay tethered for days on end...
> 
> search for "how to tether on a Motorola Droid" on youtube...step by step instructions and it's awesome for those times no WiFi is nearby..



Gonna hafta look into it!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Boy do I have game... I just done a pick up line on Snowy and it worked.


 
Hey ya SGG ole mis popcorn



RUTTNBUCK said:


> With Verizon it is extra........Don't know what you have on your plan, but tethering is like having a wireless connection device



Yep got verizon so that will mean a charge I guess


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Daddys old car....View attachment 533880 it was supposed to go to me but nooooooo, his evil wife had to sell it. He would roll over, if his butt wasn't ashes.


That i love! Got a 440 or a 383?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello late-niters!!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Evenin' peeps....how goes it tonight?



 Hi ya


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 9, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Download PDAnet (free app)to the droid then download the PDAnet exe file for your computer enable usb debugging couple of other little things and hook it up via the charging cable thingy and voila your ready to go....no extra charges unless you stay tethered for days on end...
> 
> search for "how to tether on a Motorola Droid" on youtube...step by step instructions and it's awesome for those times no WiFi is nearby..



Oh I SO gotta get one of those now!    Been wanting one since they came out but we're still about a year away from 'new every two'.    I'm spending $59 a month to be able to tether to EnV Touch!  And I pretty much only use it when we travel or when our satellite service is out (which lately is ALL the time!  ) I could pay for a Droid in a couple months with what I'm spending on mobile broadband!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Boy do I have game... I just done a pick up line on Snowy and it worked.



I need some greenies


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I'm on Verizon....no extra charges unless you blow out the megabytes and they figure you out....PDAnet is free as well..



Okay yall are losing me I will check it out maybe


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Daddys old car....View attachment 533880 it was supposed to go to me but nooooooo, his evil wife had to sell it. He would roll over, if his butt wasn't ashes.



That is schweeeeet. My dad was a mopar guy too.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Daddys old car....View attachment 533880 it was supposed to go to me but nooooooo, his evil wife had to sell it. He would roll over, if his butt wasn't ashes.




Wicked ride but it's still a Dodge


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello late-niters!!!



and all nighters


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Night Bama.
> 
> Well let me just say I was a little gassy today.






TGattis said:


> I'm gonna burn more than that keeping up with this thread..


I hear Ya!!......It will be time for a new one soon!!



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Evenin' peeps....how goes it tonight?


Whasup Timmmayy!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello late-niters!!!



Sup Jeff.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 9, 2010)

My 73 year old mother is playing Wii bowling...talking smack about beating me too...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Wicked ride but it's still a Dodge



Hehe...bowties rule.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2010)

Evenin` folks.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Evenin' peeps....how goes it tonight?


asalimili TIIIMMMMEEYYY Or how ever they say it on south park



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Boy do I have game... I just done a pick up line on Snowy and it worked.


Was it the same one you used on me.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Hi ya



Boo


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` folks.



Howdy Nic!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> and all nighters



I meant that too


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> That i love! Got a 440 or a 383?


426 hemi....


TGattis said:


> Wicked ride but it's still a Dodge


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello late-niters!!!


Hey Jeff, How you doin tonite?



SnowHunter said:


> I need some greenies


Snowster! How you do today?



Sweetwater said:


> That is schweeeeet. My dad was a mopar guy too.


Hey SW. Have a good birthday?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

TGattis said:


> My 73 year old mother is playing Wii bowling...talking smack about beating me too...



 no fair. You gotta cool old person in your house. Mine are all lame and crazy.  I have to turn the tv off and on for one of em.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` folks.



Evenin nic...doin any better?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I meant that too



Not many of us anymore to say hey too now adays


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` folks.



Evnin Sir. Hope you are feeling better. Want to go snake wranglin with me and HT saturday?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` folks.


Hey Nick! I bet you all better naw.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Do tell...please.



Wouldn't you like to know!?! 



deerehauler said:


> Hey ya SGG ole mis popcorn



Hey there!   



Jeff C. said:


> Hello late-niters!!!



Hey Jeff!!! Got any ticks? 



SnowHunter said:


> I need some greenies



I'm on the way! I got your chick too!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Hehe...bowties rule.



67-69 Camaros and Firebirds
76-79 Z-28's
Corvette from 67' to 80'



Mustangs from 64 1/2 to 69


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 9, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Oh I SO gotta get one of those now!    Been wanting one since they came out but we're still about a year away from 'new every two'.    I'm spending $59 a month to be able to tether to EnV Touch!  And I pretty much only use it when we travel or when our satellite service is out (which lately is ALL the time!  ) I could pay for a Droid in a couple months with what I'm spending on mobile broadband!



Droid is good!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Evnin Sir. Hope you are feeling better. Want to go snake wranglin with me and HT saturday?



Better pass, still under docs orders till monday. Ya`ll get one over 6 feet, alive and healthy, I need one.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Better pass, still under docs orders till monday. Ya`ll get one over 6 feet, alive and healthy, I need one.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Not many of us anymore to say hey too now adays


Nope and my be loosing another in a few weeks.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>



Stop rubbing your eyes with it and ya wont cry!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Nope and my be loosing another in a few weeks.



well I guess you will just hafta stay up all night at home with us we dont need to lose another


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` folks.



Howdy Nick.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Better pass, still under docs orders till monday. Ya`ll get one over 6 feet, alive and healthy, I need one.



You gona have to wrestle Craig for that.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 9, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> no fair. You gotta cool old person in your house. Mine are all lame and crazy.  I have to turn the tv off and on for one of em.


heck I'm in her house...and yes my mom is cool...she'll do anything a lady half her age will do and do it better...basketball, or whatever...the lady has no gray hair and never wears makeup other than some lipstick on rare occasions...She is my HERO...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> asalimili TIIIMMMMEEYYY Or how ever they say it on south park
> 
> Was it the same one you used on me.



What's happnin' bro? Just wanted to drop in for a few before lights out.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Better pass, still under docs orders till monday. Ya`ll get one over 6 feet, alive and healthy, I need one.



When I build my "Snake Catcher" i'll drop them all off there.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

TGattis said:


> 67-69 Camaros and Firebirds
> 76-79 Z-28's
> Corvette from 67' to 80'
> 
> ...


Yep but i gots a partner with a Demon that will smoke all them on1/4 mile drag. Done it before at Silver dollar in Renolds.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> wierd tailbone and situp type movement is baaaaad. bruised the bone, and I gets an apple sized bruise on there too
> 
> 
> 
> oh and Hey Mitch  before I forget


 Hey Snowy!!........Did you get enough lumber out of them pallets to build a chicken house??



TGattis said:


> I'm on Verizon....no extra charges unless you blow out the megabytes and they figure you out....PDAnet is free as well..


different phones require different plans with them!!.......you get a lot of extras with the Droid!!



deerehauler said:


> Gonna hafta look into it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know for sure!!.......there are things you get with the Droid that aren't offered on other phones!!........We gotta get a Droid!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

TGattis said:


> heck I'm in her house...and yes my mom is cool...she'll do anything a lady half her age will do and do it better...basketball, or whatever...the lady has no gray hair and never wears makeup other than some lipstick on rare occasions...She is my HERO...



*Mushball!!!*


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You gona have to wrestle Craig for that.



Friend of mine needs one that big for his demos. Oh yea, diamondback.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

TGattis said:


> 67-69 Camaros and Firebirds
> 76-79 Z-28's
> Corvette from 67' to 80'
> 
> ...



Dude right up the street has a mint 69 camaro....black with rallys. 

Went to a party Friday night up in white county...dude had a green 66 corvette. 

I'm more of a chevelle -nova guy though. Sumptin bout them big blocks.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> When I build my "Snake Catcher" i'll drop them all off there.


Thank you and i garontee you have much fun.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> well I guess you will just hafta stay up all night at home with us we dont need to lose another


 My drivel days may come to an end then. I'll just leave SGG a list of stuff to post on my behalf.



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> What's happnin' bro? Just wanted to drop in for a few before lights out.


Not much, waiting on 7am so I can go to another stupid meeting.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> *Mushball!!!*



..... a Bette Midler song comes to mind... You are the Wind Beneath my wings....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Friend of mine needs one that big for his demos. Oh yea, diamondback.


I'll see what crawls out and he'll get one. But i got to judge if it will get past the frier.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Was it the same one you used on me.



Yep!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Slip!! How you? Are you well enough to go with us?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` folks.


Hey Nick 


hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Jeff, How you doin tonite?
> 
> Snowster! How you do today?
> 
> Hey SW. Have a good birthday?


Hey Craig!  Doin alright thanks, you? 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Wouldn't you like to know!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeeehawwwww  


Nicodemus said:


> Better pass, still under docs orders till monday. Ya`ll get one over 6 feet, alive and healthy, I need one.


Yup... 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!........Did you get enough lumber out of them pallets to build a chicken house??



Oh yes... between that, and the trailer floorboards, should get a nice coop and a rabit hutch  

and now its POURING  so everything is gonna get wet again  Least the Bayliner is tarped


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Mustangs from 64 1/2 to 69


Gots me a little '65 coupe just waiting for me to work on sitting under the barn.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Yep!


Hey Karen, I lost track then saw you there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Evenin' peeps....how goes it tonight?



Evenin Kentucky!!!.....you have a beautiful daughter!!!



Sweetwater said:


> Sup Jeff.



Just scatchin' some chigger bites



Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` folks.



Evenin' Nic....how's the bronchitis???



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Jeff, How you doin tonite?
> 
> Snowster! How you do today?
> 
> Hey SW. Have a good birthday?




A little itchy, but ok.....How bout you???


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> My drivel days may come to an end then. I'll just leave SGG a list of stuff to post on my behalf.
> 
> Not much, waiting on 7am so I can go to another stupid meeting.



I hate meetings! Rather be in the OR all day.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> My drivel days may come to an end then. I'll just leave SGG a list of stuff to post on my behalf.



When you're home I don't have time for drivelin. I don't know what you're gonna do.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Gots me a little '65 coupe just waiting for me to work on sitting under the barn.


And a fine one at that.


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Slip!! How you? Are you well enough to go with us?



Howdy HT. man im good ta go!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Nick
> 
> Hey Craig!  Doin alright thanks, you?
> 
> ...


Fine now, just tring to keep up.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` folks.



Howdy Nick!!........thanks for the kind comments on my new Bow that is coming along!!

Alright folks time to say good night!!..........Ya'll have a good one!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

slip said:


> Howdy HT. man im good ta go!


Cool, PM coming.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Thank you and i garontee you have much fun.


Ahhhhhh.. you stepped right into it! It will be big enough to hold EVERY snake in the world. There will be a very loud (magnified through satellite) magnetic contraption, that will lure every single one. Then when they are all confined, haul them to the middle of the pacific! Problem solved!


bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ..... a Bette Midler song comes to mind... You are the Wind Beneath my wings....



and here we start with Jersey...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Karen, I lost track then saw you there.



Hey Craig!!! What's on the plate?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

Whew,.... smoke break first.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Wouldn't you like to know!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Not today just some chiggers


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Nick!!........thanks for the kind comments on my new Bow that is coming along!!
> 
> Alright folks time to say good night!!..........Ya'll have a good one!!



OH...HI Rutt....Nite Rutt!!!!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Gots me a little '65 coupe just waiting for me to work on sitting under the barn.



An insider tip....my uncle was president of Mustang Clubs of America for several years if ya need guidance..


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ..... a Bette Midler song comes to mind... You are the Wind Beneath my wings....


Dude they played that at my brothers funeral, just about can't listen to it anymore.



hogtrap44 said:


> And a fine one at that.


Wait till I'm done with her and it sitting next to that panelwagon were working on now.



slip said:


> Howdy HT. man im good ta go!


Well then you want to go snake wranglin with us.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ahhhhhh.. you stepped right into it! It will be big enough to hold EVERY snake in the world. There will be a very loud (magnified through satellite) magnetic contraption, that will lure every single one. Then when they are all confined, haul them to the middle of the pacific! Problem solved!
> 
> 
> and here we start with Jersey...



Yeah...but then whatcha gonna do with all the rats we're gonna be overrun with?

Rats carry disease...snakes don't


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Kentucky!!!.....you have a beautiful daughter!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Nick!!........thanks for the kind comments on my new Bow that is coming along!!
> 
> Alright folks time to say good night!!..........Ya'll have a good one!!



Night Mitch!  You too!


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> My drivel days may come to an end then.


what?


dougefresh said:


> Well then you want to go snake wranglin with us.



mebbe


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 9, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Nick!!........thanks for the kind comments on my new Bow that is coming along!!
> 
> Alright folks time to say good night!!..........Ya'll have a good one!!


Night Rutt.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> When you're home I don't have time for drivelin. I don't know what you're gonna do.


I have an idea. PM sent.



TGattis said:


> An insider tip....my uncle was president of Mustang Clubs of America for several years if ya need guidance..


10/4 I'll keep that in mind when the time comes. Thanks.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yeah...but then whatcha gonna do with all the rats we're gonna be overrun with?
> 
> Rats carry disease...snakes don't



Rats don't eat people whole! Rats.... exterminated!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Craig!!! What's on the plate?


Tater chip sammich and pork chops.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Nick!!........thanks for the kind comments on my new Bow that is coming along!!
> 
> Alright folks time to say good night!!..........Ya'll have a good one!!


Nite Mitch be safe bud.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 9, 2010)

Night Mitch take it easy


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 9, 2010)

slip said:


> Howdy HT. man im good ta go!



HEY SLIP!!! I was just wondering where you was. 



Jeff C. said:


> Not today just some chiggers



Dang!


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Rats don't eat people whole! Rats.... exterminated!



no no no...the snakes here dont eat you whole! they just bite you and yer skin rots from the inside out and your blood becomes as good as acid.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> no no no...the snakes here dont eat you whole! they just bite you and yer skin rots from the inside out and your blood becomes as good as acid.


So you kill'em an fry 'em


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Jeff C. said:
> 
> 
> > Evenin Kentucky!!!.....you have a beautiful daughter!!!
> ...


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> HEY SLIP!!! I was just wondering where you was.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang!



HOWDY




holy crap did we really do a whole thread - 1000 posts in a little over 24 hours?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> no no no...the snakes here dont eat you whole! they just bite you and yer skin rots from the inside out and your blood becomes as good as acid.



Are ya trying to keep me out of GA???


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Jeff C. said:
> 
> 
> > Evenin Kentucky!!!.....you have a beautiful daughter!!!
> ...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> So you kill'em an fry 'em



I'm not saying a thing!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

Why y'all posting so slowww???


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Are ya trying to keep me out of GA???


Nevva just live a little.


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> So you kill'em an fry 'em





YaraG. said:


> Are ya trying to keep me out of GA???


just watch infront of yer feet and you'll be fine


dougefresh said:


> Good you can sit on the lizard eggs while me and HT hunt.



think Tanner would hate me if yall came back to a lizard egg omelet?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Rats don't eat people whole! Rats.... exterminated!



The only thing that eats people whole is wood chippers...and maybe Rosie O'donnel.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

and if any of you are thinkin of feeding me snake without telling me.....beware!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Why y'all posting so slowww???


Dang i can barely keep up.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I can see why....mine is down in Valdosta now....nothin much I can do anymore


Pray that she will remember the thing you have taught her.She will be alright down in south ga. SGG got some kin folk in Valdosta ifin you need someone fed to the hawgs.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> bluegrassbowhntr said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff C. said:
> ...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> The only thing that eats people whole is wood chippers...and maybe Rosie O'donnel.






slip said:


> just watch infront of yer feet and you'll be fine
> 
> 
> think Tanner would hate me if yall came back to a lizard egg omelet?





hogtrap44 said:


> Nevva just live a little.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> So you kill'em an fry 'em



Yeeeeeesssshhh....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> HEY SLIP!!! I was just wondering where you was.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang!



WAIT!!!......I feel sumpin crawlin'


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> HOWDY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Slip! 

Yup... 


Jeff C. said:


> Why y'all posting so slowww???



Hey Jeff  still grassy?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> and if any of you are thinkin of feeding me snake without telling me.....beware!!!



Tastes like chicken...


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> and if any of you are thinkin of feeding me snake without telling me.....beware!!!





YaraG. said:


>



wait, sorry....

i gave ya bad info. snakes can get in tree's too. so watch above you and infront of you.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 10, 2010)

Mornin drivelers
Busy night,already pumping out 57,000,000 gallons of water/day.
Chlorine will be running out soon,so I'll have to hook up another set of 6 one ton containers.
Got 20 pallets of Fluoride due in the morning.
Maintenance to be done on a high service pump


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Slip!
> 
> Yup...
> 
> ...



hey snowy


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 10, 2010)

.......Do you all even know what the subject here is? I got confused at the snakes in trees that taste like chicken....... My god my brain is fried.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Tater chip sammich and pork chops.



We had Burger King!!! 



slip said:


> HOWDY



Whatcha doin? 




Jeff C. said:


> Why y'all posting so slowww???



 I thought I was posting fast.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> and if any of you are thinkin of feeding me snake without telling me.....beware!!!



We eat everything down here....snake, turtle, crawdads, oxtails, hog liver, alligator tail, etc etc...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> .......Do you all even know what the subject here is? I got confused at the snakes in trees that taste like chicken....... My god my brain is fried.



Huffin Ben gay is bad mmmmmkay


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 10, 2010)

So who is gonna start the next.....uhm speed fest of drivel


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Whatcha doin?


talking to yall

and looking for something to eattttttt


Sweetwater said:


> We eat everything down here....snake, turtle, crawdads, oxtails, hog liver, alligator tail, etc etc...



and coon....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> tastes like chicken...





slip said:


> Wait, sorry....
> 
> I gave ya bad info. Snakes can get in tree's too. So watch above you and infront of you.


greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaat!!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> WAIT!!!......I feel sumpin crawlin'



I'll be right there!!! 



Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin drivelers
> Busy night,already pumping out 57,000,000 gallons of water/day.
> Chlorine will be running out soon,so I'll have to hook up another set of 6 one ton containers.
> Got 20 pallets of Fluoride due in the morning.
> Maintenance to be done on a high service pump



HEY JEFF R.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin drivelers
> Busy night,already pumping out 57,000,000 gallons of water/day.
> Chlorine will be running out soon,so I'll have to hook up another set of 6 one ton containers.
> Got 20 pallets of Fluoride due in the morning.
> Maintenance to be done on a high service pump



Morning Jeff!



Tuffdawg said:


> .......Do you all even know what the subject here is? I got confused at the snakes in trees that taste like chicken....... My god my brain is fried.



We got 20 different subjects sooner or later they blend into one.  Last I heard a chicken laid a lizard egg while looking for greens!!
You wanna add a conversation to the mix throw one out there and it will surely get blended in also


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'll be right there!!!
> 
> 
> 
> HEY JEFF R.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Everytime I see your avatar I think it says salt licker


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Dang i can barely keep up.







dougefresh said:


> Pray that she will remember the thing you have taught her.She will be alright down in south ga. SGG got some kin folk in Valdosta ifin you need someone fed to the hawgs.



Hey... that's good to know. Actually, I worry more about her up here. Rascals come out of the woodwork up here when she's home. 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> dougefresh said:
> 
> 
> > bluegrassbowhntr said:
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

This one is fixin` to be history...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> We eat everything down here....snake, turtle, crawdads, oxtails, hog liver, alligator tail, etc etc...



Mmmmmm oxtails & gator.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 10, 2010)

slip said:


> talking to yall
> 
> and looking for something to eattttttt
> 
> ...



OH OKAY!

Whatcha gonna eat?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 10, 2010)

I've been ordered to bed by the boss lady...night y'all.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Yeeeeeesssshhh....


Hey feller, come go with us.



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Tastes like chicken...


Yep, only better.



Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin drivelers
> Busy night,already pumping out 57,000,000 gallons of water/day.
> Chlorine will be running out soon,so I'll have to hook up another set of 6 one ton containers.
> Got 20 pallets of Fluoride due in the morning.
> Maintenance to be done on a high service pump


Hey Jeff



Tuffdawg said:


> .......Do you all even know what the subject here is? I got confused at the snakes in trees that taste like chicken....... My god my brain is fried.


Hummmmm,.... i think dat good too.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> This one is fixin` to be history...



Best avatar yet!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> This one is fixin` to be history...



Turn the lights out and lock the door


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 10, 2010)

Here is the next drivelerhttp://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5010887#post5010887


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> OH OKAY!
> 
> Whatcha gonna eat?



NOT SURE YET
thinking maybe ice cream


----------

